# How fat do you like 'em?



## RedXII

How fat do you like 'em? Simple as that.


----------



## Lamia

I like men from 200 to 400, especially if they carry it up top. My boyfriend is 6'4 and 400 lbs. :wubu::eat1:

Here he is at our Halloween Party this year as Grogdor the fire maker.


----------



## RedXII

Lamia said:


> I like men from 200 to 400, especially if they carry it up top. My boyfriend is 6'4 and 400 lbs. :wubu::eat1:



I prefer my women curvy in all the areas, but not too heavy you know?


----------



## Fat Brian

I can't pin it down to a number, it's all about the look. A short very curvy girl can start looking right in the mid 100s while my normal range starts at about 300 or so and goes on from there. I've seen beautiful women well into the 400s and beyond.


----------



## imfree

Around 275-to-400 lbs of Lady is who looks nice to me! Yes, I like 'em just as fat as I am.:happy:


----------



## BigFA

I like BBW's and SSBBW's. Its not all about the size, but their face, hair, personality, etc. My ideal range is 250 to 350 lbs, but I have also been attracted to both smaller and heavier women than that. Fat women in general just rock my world!


----------



## RabbitScorpion

I would say most of the women I see in passing that cause my head to involuntarily turn have a BMI of about 35 to 40 (that works out to about 5'0"/200, 5'4"/230 or 5'8"/260), but, as others have said, that alone does not make a woman attractive. The right face, smile, hair, clothing and walk will prolong that first glance (personality, values, interests, intelligence would, of course, be vital - but not visible to the eyes).

The range of builds that I could find attractive are far beyond that range. With the right face (as usually found in heavier women) and hair, a WPTH woman can be a knockout, too. Some SSBBWs are cute, but most with a BMI over 70 or so just aren't my particular cup of tea (SS reading this take heart that there are men who disagree with me)


----------



## Zandoz

As fat as they are naturally and/or they are happy with. For me thhere is no scale or tape measure to quantify attractiveness.


----------



## imfree

Zandoz said:


> As fat as they are naturally and/or they are happy with. For me thhere is no scale or tape measure to quantify attractiveness.



Truly, it's not how big the Lady is, but how happy she is in her own skin that really counts the most.


----------



## imfree

imfree said:


> Truly, it's not how big the Lady is, but how happy she is in her own skin that really counts the most.



Truth is, I'm very happy in my own skin at this size and I long for a mate of comparable size who is as happy in her own skin as I am in mine. "Half my life's in books written pages, live and learning from fools and from sages...."


----------



## PeanutButterfly

I like about 220-320 on over 6 feet of man beef  I also love the muscle chub look. Like others have said it all depends on the face, shape, ect but the way a man dresses and carries himself is what I look for the most. A big belly in a suit or a nice manly pair of jeans hugging a chunky butt gets me every time. I can't stand the sloppy look at all, no matter how nicely shaped a man is.


----------



## ssbbwfa3

I like my women around 550 with huge arms and a low hanging belly


----------



## SSBBW Admirer

I Love SBBW as Big as 600LBS And short about 5'4" to 5'9"


----------



## bmann0413

Does it really matter?


----------



## Lamia

bmann0413 said:


> Does it really matter?



not one bit.


----------



## KHayes666

bmann0413 said:


> Does it really matter?



To some people it does.


----------



## NancyGirl74

Nothing wrong with the question. It's the care and thought that goes into the answer that matters.


----------



## Takeshi

It doesn't really matter that much to me, because their personality is what's most important to me, but I do prefer women with lots of meat on her bones; heavier than 250 atleast. ^_^


----------



## bbwsrule

Rough range of 170-250, but that varies a lot as others have said, and of course other factors are more important if we're talking long term.

I certainly could go bigger (or smaller) for the right woman. Luckily for me I don't need to worry about that.


----------



## paperman921

I can't really pin down an exact range. Since girls are different heights. So I can't really describe the ideal girl. When I see her know, I'll know.


----------



## choudhury

Yeah, I never turned into a scientific thing where I've worked out some BMI calculation or anything like that. (I've never been into 'measuring,' either, although weight gain is certainly a super turn-on).

What I do know is that my upper limit has moved upward over the years. I don't know how to quantify it, but I'm NOT attracted to anything that suggests serious physical debilitation. Nevertheless, I can recall thinking that certain women were 'too fat' 20 years ago that I now regard as sublime. 

I don't know if the gradual rise in my 'upper limit' represents a change in taste or just an ever-increasing acceptance of my preference.


----------



## olly5764

How fat do they come? I would say the bigger the better, although I would say that being really big doesn't look good on everyone. To be fair, as long as she is a nice person, fat or thin doesn't matter.


----------



## ssbbwnut

Not to be selfish but I do prefer women over the 500lb range, but most important she should be comfortable in her own skin/body, I also like geeky, nerdy,down to earth gals...
I want to fall in love not only with her body but also her personality.


----------



## ssbbwnut

correction, i meant to say women IN the 500lb range, like not a big deal if shes 450 or something like that, im not that strict, i mean come on right?! lol..


----------



## Clonenumber47

In a sense of pure physical attraction, I aim for the higher end of the scale. Prefer women 400+, but not really ever below 300.

Of course, it always helps if they're into themselves too.


----------



## Cors

I am the most attracted to people who at least twice my size. 

Threads about physical preferences make me a little uncomfortable, even though we like what we like and this is a safe space where we could discuss it. I think it is important to be sensitive about making comments like "yes I love them big but not too big" on a site for fat people and their admirers.


----------



## Chimpi

Quite fat - fat in mind, in spirit, in body and in soul.


----------



## analikesyourface

It really depends. 

I'd like a REALLY big guy (700+) but I honestly couldn't deal with that, I don't think.

My current boyfriend is about 270... and gaining.... but he's also muscular, so doesn't look *chubby* really. 

But typically I like guys who are 6'2+ and 350+


----------



## Loki666

for me I like girls who are much shorter, and prefer girls to be around 300 at least, but my fiance is around 5'1 and 260 I think and I love her body, she has such a sexy belly, big boobs, big everything but her height lol


----------



## Orso

Of course weight does not weigh people, there are lots of other things involved, from personality to looks, from intelligence to confidence, from sympathy to tastes.

In any case if we speak of weight only my hormones would say the bigger the better, sky is the limit. Anyway, because of health issues, mobility issues, social interactions issues, accessibility issues and a few dozen more issues, to make life easier for my woman and me, I would say my ideal is about two-and-half/three times the 'normal' weight.

Let's say my practical ideal is between 140 and 165 kilos - say 310 to 360 pounds - for the average lady about 1.65 m - 5'5" tall.


----------



## Jon Blaze

I'm not big on numbers at all. It's more about how I see the person.
Trend wise it's usually between 130-500ish, but I mean it varies based on a number of things. 

Height? Usually between 4'11" and 6'1." But again: Trend, not a rule.


----------



## S13Drifter

I dont have an exact number but over 200 and you're catching my eye, 300 oh yea I'm look at you hun, 400 whats yo number, and so on with silly pic up lines.


----------



## FA Punk

I like women of all sizes:smitten:


----------



## chicken legs

Considering the different levels of fat, according to Gabriel Iglesias, 

1. Big
2. Healthy
3. Husky
4. Fluffy
5. Dayuuuuuum
6. Oh helll noo

The thing to remember is everyone carries their weight differently but I can usually go up to Dayuuuuuum.


----------



## TrickBaby

Guh, such a hard question as it changes often and depends on the guy. ( A great build and handsome face will always sway me regardless of what the scales say) I used to say 200-300lb but that's laughable now...


----------



## Webmaster

I've attempted to answer this question several times in this thread, but each time found that it really wasn't possible without a lot of qualifications. For example, if you generally like blondes, there will still be a lot of women with brown or red hair that catch your eye. And even if someone is your physical ideal, you may find you have nothing in common, or just don't click. Or you may find that there's a difference between what you want and what you need. Or that you've fallen for a number rather than a person.

That all said, super-sizes always attract my eye. There's just something about so much woman that fundamentally and inherently appeals to me and draws me. That was always so in my earliest sexual dreams, and it remained so when I grew up. The fatter the better.

There was a time in my life when I was preoccupied with the difference between what society considered "fat" (hardly fat at all) and what I considered fat and desirable (a lot fatter). For a long time I thought the women of my dreams simply did not exist in real life. I remember the thrill I felt when I saw that NAAFA's old NAAFA Date program in its preferences questionnaire had a "400-plus" category. My dates at that time were generally midsize, and I realized that I wanted a supersize woman in my life, and at that time I arbitrarily felt that was 400 pounds plus. 

When that happened I definitely did feel sort of a "I was lost and now am found" kind of feeling, like I finally had the answer to what I had always wanted and needed. I love supersize women, and I always will. There is something unique and wonderful in a very large woman that simply appeals to me in every way.

That all said, life, of course, is like Forrest Gump's proverbial box of chocolates: you never know what you're going to get. Coincidences, circumstances and whatever else life throws at you means that what you think you want is not always what you get or need. You also find that love conquers all, and that you always find beauty in what you love.

In the end, what it all boils down to is that I simply like fat women. How fat has preoccupied me at times in my life, but over time specific numbers mattered less and less.


----------



## Dromond

I don't have a "number." I've dated women from slightly plump to solidly super-size, and been attracted to them all. Measurements don't matter to me. What attracts me is what matters. Simple as.


----------



## sierrak

chicken legs said:


> Considering the different levels of fat, according to Gabriel Iglesias,
> 
> 1. Big
> 2. Healthy
> 3. Husky
> 4. Fluffy
> 5. Dayuuuuuum
> 6. Oh helll noo
> 
> The thing to remember is everyone carries their weight differently but I can usually go up to Dayuuuuuum.



I don't have a problem with going up to what I would call "Oh hell yessssss!"


----------



## Weirdo890

My preferences can be all around the fat spectrum. In terms of sheer physical attraction, it depends on how they carry their fat.


----------



## CastingPearls

Honestly, the last man I fell in love with, I had no idea what he looked like when we first started talking. I fell in love with his intelligence, his wit, his enthusiasm and amazing talents, his endearing goofiness and what I thought was his integrity, and was charmed by his subtle and sometimes not so subtle pursuit of me. It wasn't until I already was friends with him, that I saw a pic, (and was thrilled) and we became friends on Facebook, then Yahoo, then Skype. I was his first Dims friend on Facebook. And Yahoo. And Skype, come to think of it. lol He already knew what I looked like. I used to post a lot more pics than I do now. 

Had he weighed 200, 300, 400, even 500 lbs. It wouldn't have mattered to me. I loved the person inside the body. I knew he was a BHM and figured that when we met, we would figure everything else out. It didn't work out that way, but my point is that yes, I like 'em big. I don't rule out small though. 

The heart though is the biggest part, of a man, to me.


----------



## Allie Cat

I'm really not sure how to answer this. I love ~really big~ girls, to the point that one of my girlfriends calls me a chubby chaser... But all of those aforementioned girlfriends are significantly thinner than I am, and I find them gorgeous and sexy as well. I guess I can find someone attractive anywhere from 100 to 1000 pounds, it's all about your attitude, personality, intelligence... All that stuff. The brain is the sexiest organ, after all.


----------



## Shan34

All my life I've loved big guys. My first love was a big guy. But I married a skinny, very small framed man...soon to be divorced but spent 12 years together. It truly does boil down to everything else that makes the man. However, on pure instant attraction, I only ever notice the big guys.

35 and very boy crazy...I love them all!


----------



## sanderbwa

Well I guess this is a really 'hard to answer' question. At least for me. I find ladies from 300 to 450 lbs especially attractive, but it's not the weight itself what makes them attractive. I really like big bellies, thighs, booties etc. but for me it's really important what's inside. But they have to be fat as I can't even imagine being with a 'normal sized' girl.


----------



## chicken legs

sierrak said:


> I don't have a problem with going up to what I would call "Oh hell yessssss!"



The thought of a "Oh hell yessssss!" kinda blew my mind a bit.


----------



## Blackhawk2293

RedXII said:


> How fat do you like 'em? Simple as that.



I prefer my women to be heavier than me and I'm 224 lbs... and there is definitely no weight limit. 300, 400, 500, 600 whatever


----------



## Blockierer

I'm a succer for supersized women.


----------



## asmodeus

RedXII said:


> How fat do you like 'em? Simple as that.


Chunky, maybe athletic but tending to plump, with the emphasis on a rounded, still-growing tummy.


----------



## SuperBatAquaGreenFlash

I'm not that knowledgeable about weight, so my range may not fully (or even accurately) represent what I find _physically_ attractive, but I find women 200 lbs up to 350 lbs attractive, after which my tastes are kinda picky. There are some "SSBBWs" that I've seen and couldn't help but think, "she's hot," but I'm _generally_ not in to them.

Of course, true love is more important and I'd only ever want to be in a relationship with someone who I can to some level emotionally, intellectually and philosophically relate to (As well as relate to in terms of entertainment).


----------



## S13Drifter

I think a more appropriate way to think about this question is that if you are in a bar and in front of you there are a line of women ranging from 100 to 400 pounds (just used these numbers as an example) who are to going to walk up and talk to first? 

Me I'm going for the 300 girl first. Thats just me.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Man, if it stops at 400 some of us are screwed. 

I know you said you're just using those as an example. I'm teasing.


----------



## CastingPearls

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Man, if it stops at 400 some of us are screwed.
> 
> I know you said you're just using those as an example. I'm teasing.


No, I would say he is. 

Or isn't. Depending on your perspective.


----------



## S13Drifter

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Man, if it stops at 400 some of us are screwed.
> 
> I know you said you're just using those as an example. I'm teasing.



As soon as I wrote that I need someone was going to say something!


----------



## Fat Brian

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Man, if it stops at 400 some of us are screwed.
> 
> I know you said you're just using those as an example. I'm teasing.



There are exceptions to every rule.


----------



## imfree

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Man, if it stops at 400 some of us are screwed.
> 
> I know you said you're just using those as an example. I'm teasing.



Hey!!! I resemble that remark, as I'm nearly 450, myself. I think you're quite lovely, Ms. BBM.


----------



## Allie Cat

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Man, if it stops at 400 some of us are screwed.
> 
> I know you said you're just using those as an example. I'm teasing.



There's some of us here who would think that above 400 is daaaamn fine.


----------



## Weirdo890

Alicia Rose said:


> There's some of us here who would think that above 400 is daaaamn fine.



Ohhhhhh Yeaaaahhhh!


----------



## Allie Cat

Weirdo890 said:


> Ohhhhhh Yeaaaahhhh!



Whenever I see BigBeautifulMe, my reaction is something like this:






Then I remember that she is straight, and lives in another state, and I'm more like this:





Sorry if that's too much pony for this thread.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Alicia Rose said:


> Whenever I see BigBeautifulMe, my reaction is something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I remember that she is straight, and lives in another state, and I'm more like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if that's too much pony for this thread.


You're making me blush over here. Also, you're missing your second pony.


----------



## Allie Cat

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You're making me blush over here. Also, you're missing your second pony.



Huh? It's showing up ok on my end. Hmm I may have to replace it with a different one.

*le replace*


----------



## bmann0413

Yeah, doesn't matter to me. Mobility is a factor to me though, so I honestly don't know.

Also, thanks to Alicia, this thread is now 20 percent cooler. Someone had to say it. lol


----------



## Allie Cat

bmann0413 said:


> Yeah, doesn't matter to me. Mobility is a factor to me though, so I honestly don't know.
> 
> Also, thanks to Alicia, this thread is now 20 percent cooler. Someone had to say it. lol



I guess I could've answered the original question with '20% fatter' but that would've just been silly.


----------



## furious styles

i would say somewhere between 'pretty damn' and 'hella'


----------



## Orso

Alicia Rose said:


> Whenever I see BigBeautifulMe, my reaction is something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I remember that she is straight, and lives in another state, and I'm more like this:



My case is even worse, BigBeautifulMe is an ocean and half a sea away and I'm old enough to be her father!


----------



## Allie Cat

Orso said:


> My case is even worse, BigBeautifulMe is an ocean and half a sea away and I'm old enough to be her father!



At least you're the right gender for her? xD


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Orso said:


> My case is even worse, BigBeautifulMe is an ocean and half a sea away and I'm old enough to be her father!





Alicia Rose said:


> At least you're the right gender for her? xD



I appreciate the kind words anyway, you two.


----------



## Never2fat4me

Well, I think my screen name says it all.  

(Actually, it is not entirely accurate, as I like to get out of the house and do things with the love of my life, and so mobility is an issue. I don't mean that being so big you have some limitations - like needing a scooter to get around - would be an issue, nor do I have a particularly active lifestyle, but I would find it hard to be with someone who was so heavy that she could not get out of bed. In spite of my fantasies, I wouldn't want to have a life-partner who is so totally dependent on me; I don't think that makes for a healthy relationship.)

Obviously, given the thread title, we are just talking about what we find physically attractive here, and that is only one facet of what draws me to a woman (so I am not totally shallow). I was just recently thinking about what makes a cute woman, and one thing I came up with is if you cannot tell if she is wearing a bikini bottom, then that is my kind of SSBBW!

- Chris


----------



## NewfieGal

I can honestly say I don't care how big they are as long as they aren't jerks, cause hateful and hurtful people come in all sizes... I do however prefer a bigger man, although I have dated smaller ones, I prefer to see a keg rather then a 6 pack as I am sure I have already stated more then once... I don't actually go by size cause everyone looks different at different weights with their height and how they carry it, but to me if you are 175 or 575 its all good as long as you are happy, healthy and are not a bad person  oh yeah and a guy liking SSBBW's would be good to seeing as I am one LOL


----------



## wreckless1967

I like my girl just the way she is , I guess around 280lbs currently (she won't weigh herself) up from 170lbs when we met 7 yrs ago. I go all misty eyed daydreaming what she will weigh in another 7 yrs if she carries on the same as she is now with hey love of good food.


----------



## penguin

I don't have a particular size preference, because it's all about the person, not the body. Like I said in another thread, the more I get to know someone, the more beautiful they become to me. Intelligence, humour and personality are far more important to me than the physical appearance, and the more I get to know them the more I love the physical. I've found men and women of all shapes and sizes attractive, but to be attracted to them I need to know and like them as a person first. I've been equally wowed by a guy with a toned body as I have a guy with lots of padding. My ex did put on some weight while we were together and started getting a little belly going, which I did find cute.

It's similar to my gender preferences. I say I'm bisexual for ease of conversation, but I'm not attracted to someone because of their gender. It doesn't matter what their plumbing is or how they identify, it's the person. The packaging isn't as important as what it contains, but I'll soon come to love the packaging just as much as the personality. If I love _them_, then I'll love how they look, no matter how it changes as the years go on.


----------



## Tracii

For me its all about the personality.
My guy is average 6 feet tall 185 lbs and rock solid.
He knows I love a huge belly on a guy but can't have it all I guess.


----------



## Angel

Alicia Rose said:


> There's some of us here who would think that above 400 is daaaamn fine.





Weirdo890 said:


> Ohhhhhh Yeaaaahhhh!





furious styles said:


> i would say somewhere between 'pretty damn' and 'hella'



It was nice to see this turn in this thread.


----------



## prettysteve

Tracii said:


> For me its all about the personality.
> My guy is average 6 feet tall 185 lbs and rock solid.
> He knows I love a huge belly on a guy but can't have it all I guess.



Miss Traci: Do you like short skinny chocolate guys with six pack bellys??:smitten:


----------



## balletguy

Good question...I like ladies that range from chubby to ssbbws


----------



## TwilightStarr

I am attracted to all kinds of guys but I have a serious lust for guys who are at least 6', gotta be taller than me at 5'11 lol And usually around 200-400 lbs.
And if you have a shaved head and facial hair we can boom boom right now!  lol


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Fat Brian said:


> I can't pin it down to a number, it's all about the look.



It's not a number, it's a series of dimensions (pun not intended); it's all relativity, how part A compares to part B compares to part C... etc. This makes the answer different for every person, as some people look their natural best with a few hundred pounds on their frame, while others start looking cross-eyed before they even breach the "plump" category.

I like women soft and curvy. Let's just leave it there.


----------



## fatluvnguy

Somehow this must have been imprinted on me at a very young age but still I feel "shallow" when answering this question. For me, around 300+ pounds with the weight carried in the hips and legs.


----------



## Shawnababyy

for me, at least 300 )


----------



## cl6672

I'd have to say 300-500 is the optimal range to turn my head :smitten::wubu::bow:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

As big as they can get.:bow:


----------



## Allie Cat

Over NINE THOUSAAAAAAND


----------



## Weirdo890

Alicia Rose said:


> Over NINE THOUSAAAAAAND



Good use of an internet meme. Mixing memes and kitties, the internet loves that.


----------



## white_shinobi

Never really gave it much thought......I would say 300-400 lb range.


----------



## Critters

I love guys who have big, soft bellies. I've always been entranced by guys who have big, hanging bellies.. my first really serious relationship was with a guy who was over 400 and carried most of his weight low.. he had a lovely belly and a very squeezable butt. That said, men who are less than 400 catch my eye, and men who are much, much over 400 catch my eye too. 
I've dated guys who were quite skinny as well as guys who were very heavy, and it's always been about how compatible we are, what interests we share, what character traits shine through. I love it when a guy can teach me something new and totally engage my mind, and I love it when a guy can make me laugh so hard my eyes tear up. None of those things depend on physique.
I do need a fellow who can be independent for the most part though. I have a bad back and am severely limited in terms of lifting and twisting, so he has to be able to get about on his own, raise himself out of bed or a chair himself, and be willing and able to help out around the house. I want a partner, not someone who depends on me for everything. I'd imagine it would be easy for a bedridden partner to come to resent his more able-bodied caregiver, and I don't want someone I love to resent me like that.


----------



## mediaboy

I like short girls.

Not in the sense of the shorter the better or midgets.

Definately shorter than me.

My children will all be fall backs not baseball players.

Anyways,

With regard to your questions:


What ever happened to quality over quantity?

I suppose attraction is a certain something... I don't know what.

But I know it when I see it(sqeenze it teeze it bite it)


----------



## FATcha

350 atttt least :blush:


----------



## Windigo

Lol this thread makes me feel thin with my 220 at 5.6 lol


----------



## Never2fat4me

Windigo said:


> Lol this thread makes me feel thin with my 220 at 5.6 lol



I know exactly what you mean! This thread has made me think about why it is people seem to gravitate to the extremes: both male and female FA's (myself included) seem to express preferences for the supersized, and you look at what is deemed "conventionally" beautiful, and it is generally someone who is super-thin (or the even less natural super thin with huge boobs for guys). I have no theories about why this is - i.e., why ideal does not seem to be either "slightly thin" or "slightly fat" - but it is an interesting question to ponder.

- Chris


----------



## Windigo

Never2fat4me said:


> I know exactly what you mean! This thread has made me think about why it is people seem to gravitate to the extremes: both male and female FA's (myself included) seem to express preferences for the supersized, and you look at what is deemed "conventionally" beautiful, and it is generally someone who is super-thin (or the even less natural super thin with huge boobs for guys). I have no theories about why this is - i.e., why ideal does not seem to be either "slightly thin" or "slightly fat" - but it is an interesting question to ponder.
> 
> - Chris



I guess it's like with most fantasies, we have a dream image of ''the perfect person/item/whatever'' but real life shows we rarely get those dreams realised and then we settle for that which is closest that we can actually get.

On the internet, everyone describes their ideal, fantasy or dream and not what is reasonable to ask for in real life. I think that's why it seems that in the internet, but also for example art and modelling, people gravitate towards the extreme.


----------



## bbwbud

I like any woman who is soft, round, friendly, intelligent and interested in me.
That leaves a very wide range, But the more woman I can get lost in, the better.


----------



## Never2fat4me

bbwbud said:


> I like any woman who is soft, round, friendly, intelligent and interested in me.
> *That leaves a very wide range*, But the more woman I can get lost in, the better.



Pun intended?


----------



## dustin946

I prefer a chubby to fat short woman, under 5'4" please. The thing I like most is a women who is happy with her body, because if she isn't happy with it, how can I be.


----------



## Shan34

I've posted my response in this thread before. I am typically attracted to the bigger guys. But every now and then I see a skinny guy that I can't help but imagine pinning to the chair until I have my way with him. :happy:


----------



## Shan34

I believe it's a bit of both. Our desire's always run into fantasy and they sorta grow together a bit. That's just my opinion.


----------



## C Side BBW Lover

I seem to perpetually be attracted to gals who are approx. 335 lb. and about 5'6" in height. 

I've found that weights above that start to make 'navigation' and 'exploration' a bit more involved, detracting from wild abandon.

But I'll never be turned off by ANY BBW (or SSBBW), as long as she embraces the term.


----------



## BBWBecky

I like my man between 150 to 475..Have dated a guy that was 150aldo have dated a guy that was in the 455 or so


----------



## zachosyp

As big as she can get! The bigger the better!


----------



## jdswangun

I have definitely gravitated towards the extreme. In my head a woman can't get too fat. Like 800 or 900 pounds is where I would say. In reality I think it's all about the woman. I find myself very attracted to curvy woman, fat women and gigantically overweight women. Not so much skinny women though. If I could pick, in an ideal world I would say I would choose a short 600 pound woman.


----------



## KHayes666

FATcha said:


> 350 atttt least :blush:



hahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## Spiderweb Sitar

Its really hard to specify. 350 on a 6'4" ex-jock is very different than 350 on a 5'9" guy who never played a sport in his life.

I'm gonna say I like 'em fat and firm. Ex-jock look is definitely very very hot. Guy I'm fooling around with now its like 5'9" 165lbs, but is all deliciously in his beer belly, which is over abs. And a very nice ass. He's small for me though.


----------



## kendall

first of all only a huge woman that loves to stuff herself biggerad fatter becase sahe feels good doig it and loves how enormousy well fed she is ad hasa totally sesual thrill about it is exciting. yes that wuld be very unlikely under 250 and more likely over 500 but if she is a big dud who cares. so a 400 lb stuffee is exciting and a 600 lb help im fat is not. if she is excited and insatiably greedy for more 300-900 it doesnt matter. in general that means if she never stops stuffing herself bigger great. if she keeps vacllating between greed and shame not so great and the more she yo yos the worse her fat tone. if she never stops the better the tone. junk food tends to make you sick of pigging out. real food nourishes your growth so that may add a biological factor to the pschological.


----------



## imfree

kendall said:


> first of all only a huge woman that loves to stuff herself biggerad fatter becase sahe feels good doig it and loves how enormousy well fed she is ad hasa totally sesual thrill about it is exciting. yes that wuld be very unlikely under 250 and more likely over 500 but if she is a big dud who cares. so a 400 lb stuffee is exciting and a 600 lb help im fat is not. if she is excited and insatiably greedy for more 300-900 it doesnt matter. in general that means if she never stops stuffing herself bigger great. if she keeps vacllating between greed and shame not so great and the more she yo yos the worse her fat tone. if she never stops the better the tone. junk food tends to make you sick of pigging out. real food nourishes your growth so that may add a biological factor to the pschological.



I like the title of your post. After all my years of observing and reading about weight gain, I sum it up, for me, in the statement, "It's not how fat you get, but it's how you get fat. Fat is still very sexy to me, but I really think a person has to get that way naturally and almost by accident for it to really be sane and not be excessively dangerous to life. A person who ,say, got between 250-to-350 lbs while avoiding food that is known to be bad for us, still being moderately active, gaining slowly, and having peace with his/her own body would seem to be the sexiest, in my way of thinking.


----------



## Extinctor100

Generally 300-400 is the range I enjoy most. There's plenty of rolls and jiggles and big expanses of skin to show love to!


----------



## Cors

It is not so much about numbers as it is about the contrast, look and feel. However, there is something sexy about knowing that a partner is at least twice my size (I am all of 100lbs though)!


----------



## Never2fat4me

Cors said:


> It is not so much about numbers as it is about the contrast, look and feel. However, there is something sexy about knowing that a partner is at least twice my size (I am all of 100lbs though)!



I feel the exact same way, Cors! (Tho at 255 lbs, double me is a bit bigger. )


----------



## midnightcomet

Hmmm...the short answer is that I love extreme curves at whatever size they come, be that 175 or 775.

Buuuuut...I tend to prefer women 5'7 or shorter. A big bottom is essential to me no matter what, but I usually prefer smaller BBWs to be superbusty hourglasses and larger BBWs and SSBBWs to be increasingly pear shaped. And my favorite size range, considering all shapes, is 350-550, but of course some BBWs look better below that, and some definitely look better even fatter. :wubu:


----------



## KHayes666

kendall said:


> first of all only a huge woman that loves to stuff herself biggerad fatter becase sahe feels good doig it and loves how enormousy well fed she is ad hasa totally sesual thrill about it is exciting. yes that wuld be very unlikely under 250 and more likely over 500 but if she is a big dud who cares. so a 400 lb stuffee is exciting and a 600 lb help im fat is not. if she is excited and insatiably greedy for more 300-900 it doesnt matter. in general that means if she never stops stuffing herself bigger great. if she keeps vacllating between greed and shame not so great and the more she yo yos the worse her fat tone. if she never stops the better the tone. junk food tends to make you sick of pigging out. real food nourishes your growth so that may add a biological factor to the pschological.



Punctuation, learn to use it.


----------



## BrokenCassette

Assuming they're of a fairly reasonable height, anywhere between 300-400 pounds is definitely my 'sweet spot'. 350 is probably my 'ideal weight', just because it's a happy medium between the two.


----------



## KHayes666

BrokenCassette said:


> Assuming they're of a fairly reasonable height, anywhere between 300-400 pounds is definitely my 'sweet spot'. 350 is probably my 'ideal weight', just because it's a happy medium between the two.



Good to see you again.


----------



## BrokenCassette

KHayes666 said:


> Good to see you again.



 Good to be back.


----------



## joey86

For me... 500lbs+


----------



## Critters

I've never really found a top-end for guys that I find attractive. And my low-end has gotten bigger over the years.. when I was in HS, I dated skinny guys (but never really felt like I was really falling for them or really 'into' them.. it was more something to do and someone to hang out with for me), but as a 30-something, I don't even begin to consider a guy as a romantic prospect unless he's over 300. My heart just isn't in it otherwise. 

My first really intense relationship was with a guy who was over 400. And I thought he was cute as hell! 

I've seen pics of guys who have been in the 700-1000lb range and always found them attractive too, though some of it does depend on the shape of the body..I confess to being a real belly-girl. Big bellies are great. There's just something about a very big body that turns me on. 

I've dated guys who were of more average build, but never felt the rush and intensity as with a big guy. They just don't do it for me. The smallest guy I went out with in the past decade was around 170 at 6'2". We didn't last more than a few weeks. 

Despite the fact that I can be a little weird about touch (history of physical/sexual abuse can make being touched a little scary), I love to cuddle and hug. My favourite thing has always been to cuddle while watching a movie with a very big boyfriend. I've only gotten to do that a few times, and nothing beats it.


----------



## imfree

Love-Touch, the expression of love via hugging, cuddling and other tender intimacy is oh so deep and powerful and, as I see it, causes a couple to bond spiritually and mentally in a way that intercourse can't do by itself. I can only begin to describe the plush pleasure of being in snug embrace with a woman whose level of body fat is as high as mine. A lady of 300 to near 400 lbs is beautiful, plush perfection in my eyes. My opinion only, others may get varying mileage.


----------



## ODFFA

imfree said:


> Love-Touch, the expression of love via hugging, cuddling and other tender intimacy is oh so deep and powerful and, as I see it, causes a couple to bond spiritually and mentally in a way that intercourse can't do by itself. I can only begin to describe the plush pleasure of being in snug embrace with a woman whose level of body fat is as high as mine. A lady of 300 to near 400 lbs is beautiful, plush perfection in my eyes. My opinion only, others may get varying mileage.



I just have to say publicly, what a brilliant post  

I myself love the contrast of quite a size difference and am generally most attracted to what I would call 'evenly distributed softness'. The actual size and numbers of that can vary quite a bit. But as an FFA I sooo relate to what you've said here about having those kinds of love-touch experiences!


----------



## fat hiker

Forgotten_Futures said:


> ... as some people look their natural best with a few hundred pounds on their frame, while others start looking cross-eyed before they even breach the "plump" category.



Hear, hear!


----------



## Jim Miller

5'11" and, if she's active and fairly muscular, 170 to 220 pounds. If she's given her life to being a gainer, 5'11" and between 300 and 550 pounds.

That's just some pie-in-the-sky ideal. In practice, even a small amount of fat goes a very long way.

When I've been single and dating, I've always tried to aim as high as I could simply because the proportion of women weighing more than the low 200s is very small, given all the other things I also look for in a partner. Usually that meant I dated people in the 200s and 300s.


----------



## eazyridinmojo

the bigger they are the sexier they become


----------



## happyfatlover

My wife weighs 265 pounds and her peak was 290 pounds. On the one hand, the fatter the better. But I love her and we want to grow old together, so 300 pounds are certainly the limit for her. She loves sports and nature activities and anything that would get her close to immobility only remotely is a no-go.

She accepts herself around the 265 mark, because she still has a figure. So why tamper with this?

And of course, I'm fine with that because she seems to know what's still good for her and when it gets dangerous.

There's no easy erasure after trying what it feels like with 50 pounds more.

What if you realize that it's too much then?


----------



## JASmith

No overly...I would like my wife to weigh close to what I weigh.
I support everyone's right to weigh whatever the hell they want, when they want.


----------



## Miskatonic

I prefer a girl between 200 - 350. There are definitely some women over 350 who totally rock the super size!


----------



## azerty

As large as love can embrasse them. As long as I love my girl friend and she loves me the size we are. For the time being 190 lbs for her and 206 for me. And our love is growing.


----------



## marklar7007

I suppose if I had to say a "dream weight" for a girl I'd say somewhere between 350 and 450. Depending on the girl maybe a bit smaller or a bit bigger. I like em' big but I want them to be able to go places and do things. I'd feel terrible if my preference ever caused a girl to be unable to do things she likes to do.


----------



## scottyb100

I like a girl the bigger the better but I like one in there comfort zone, I'd rather have a happy and Comfortable fat girl than an Unhappy and Uncomfortable fat girl. Fat should be comfortable because thats what it is!!! :wubu:


----------



## choudhury

I'd never say 'the bigger the better,' in that immobility or serious mobility issues don't turn me on at all. On the other hand, two things:

- my upper limit seems to have risen over the years. I think about when I was in high school, say, the girls I lusted after were probably not in 'obese' range (maybe 180ish? - more chubby than really fat). Nowadays 250+ is easily very erotic.

-what really seems to turn me on in most primal way is weight gain. Not deliberate, forced-feeding weight gain, but rather the kind of gain that comes from a woman routinely overeating. Lord knows a session of really heavy eating is unbelievably sexy, but these seem to happen here and there as just as part of a fat woman's life; what I'm really talking about is not extreme behavior so much as a day-to-day big appetite. I met my wife (who is about 5 foot 3) when she was at about 170; 15 years later she must be around 250, and she keeps gaining bit by bit. I saw her this morning in a pair of old PJs, they could barely contain the glorious swell of her huge belly - it's so hot to see the cotton, that used to hang kinda loose, straining around it. She's not just hefty any more, she is a bona-fide gloriously obese fat woman. And I have trouble imagining a time when her gaining weight will not turn me on. So in that sense, maybe I DON'T have an upper limit?


----------



## azerty

A little fatter every day, not much, but a few pounds every year, up to 10 is fine


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama

I would agree with the 300-400 range, 300 being the minimum and maybe 450 as a maxium. I'd still like him to be able to walk too so not extremely fat.:wubu: Or wider than he is tall works too.:smitten:


----------



## lostinadaydream

Altough I can't imagine to care whole day for a woman I like as much as possible!  Somewhere in the middle must be the perfect meet.


----------



## azerty

lostinadaydream said:


> Altough I can't imagine to care whole day for a woman I like as much as possible!  Somewhere in the middle must be the perfect meet.



Very nice an sensable


----------



## fatgirlsarehot

I dont have a limit i like my woman at the bigger the better in my book!!!


----------



## duhast234

I am a a big tall stong man, so i like a really big woman to handle. Just as long as they are cute and fun, no size limit.


----------



## snow-white

170- 300 lb is my ideal but beauty comes in all shapes and sizes. :wubu:


----------



## Oldtimer76

I would love my girl to be twice the weight I am currently. Now that would be awesome


----------



## gangstadawg

since i like ssbbws i really dont have a upper limit or at least i havent found it. biggest i have dated is 475lb. as long as she can walk and we can go out places and paint the town red.


----------



## tjoptjoptjop

I prefer huge. My gf is currently 340ish, and 425 lbs was her heaviest. I prefer her older size but she better able to move now. I hope she won't drop any more pounds....


----------



## sarahe543

my last partner was about twice much size im 130lb. my new man is much bigger don't know the weight but easily the sexiest man I've been with. His shirt size is a 5xl 
his personality is a major factor ... no conversation would not be sexy!


----------



## JenFromOC

I have been with guys that weigh anywhere from 175 to 500+...it depends on the person.


----------



## Stargazer78

If i like a woman or not doesn´t depend on her weight first. If I really like her, I like her with almost any weight.


----------



## Webmaster

Liking someone or reacting sexually to someone are two very different things. You can react sexually to someone you would not like at all as a person. I think the OP meant, all other things being equal, what size would you like in a partner.


----------



## Morganer

I like SSBBWs.

Anyone remember Delilah, from Queen Adrena fame?


----------



## AmandaFA

My normal is about 400-500. I'm ok with 300 but I can't do lower.....I especially love it when it's so well positioned over the frame. :smitten:


----------



## jagtd

I would go for as small as 120 to as large as 400. As long you like who you are and make yourself look good with your size I'm attracted.


----------



## gunther

In the 250-320 range, but I'm flexible about it.


----------



## op user

For me it is very nice to note that my GF is the biggest lady in the room. Also as I have said at another thread to be large enough for her to just start needing to pay attention on where she sits, the bed we use, clothing... on small elevators...

Op user


----------



## Nordiques

Speaking in terms of purely physical attraction, you can't even answer this question. Two women who are the same height and same weight can be beautiful in completely different ways. That's something I've always appreciated. Romantic attraction is definitely not something I'd quantify in pounds, and I don't really think physical attraction is for me, either.


----------



## Fatgirlfan

I favor SSBBWs


----------



## bbwfairygirl

I adore fat men (women too), 325+ (although numbers don't always fit visual), and love bellies. But I have dated various heights/weight and if I am very attracted to someone's personality/the big picture I'm not going to say no because they aren't fat enough.


----------



## balletguy

I can't lump it into a particular size. I like what I like I have dated all ranges of BBW's and SSBBW's. As lon as they are nice and a good person.


----------



## melinda333

I like all sizes, but if I can have a pick, I'd choose someone with a nice round belly. Little or big, they are very attractive to me. I can't choose a number due to other factors that influence it.


----------



## I'm Not Zoidberg

melinda333 said:


> I like all sizes, but if I can have a pick, I'd choose someone with a nice round belly. Little or big, they are very attractive to me. I can't choose a number due to other factors that influence it.



Same here. I don't mind if a woman is "athletic" or even if she's skinny. Hell, skinny is fine; so long as I find the total package appealing. But if she is skinny, yet still has a round, squishy belly...well, I'm a pushover.


----------



## masomania

Big Fat Brain, Huge 1950's Atomic sized Brain.70 times smarter than me Big Brain. Oh and a good cook would be nice


----------



## Steve373

RedXII said:


> How fat do you like 'em? Simple as that.



I like variety but in general For an average height woman of about 5'5" or 5'6", I'd like her to be about 225-275 lbs, but a SSBBW would be welcome and I occasionally like a skinny 125 lb woman ( been a long time since I had one of those) and a plumper 160-200 pounder is nice too. Sex can be difficult two fat people and I don't do anal.


----------



## sophie lou

I'm not good with weights but my actual scale ranges from Plump carrying a little bit extra to cause a nice soft wobble right up to belly hanging softness. Im sure the heaviest girl woman woman i had a real crush for was around 400 lbs


----------



## jigenbakuda

I guess I have a preference for medium pear shaped bbws... but I like all women, I can see beauty in a thin girl and a ssbbw, its all good, because women in general are attractive.


----------



## mzfluff

i dnt like em fat i wanna be on the fat:eat2:


----------



## ssbbw4m4

hard question to answer as it's a complete package I look for. I have dated a couple women 400+ that looked great but, we did not click other wise.

When I was in my 20's, 3 decades ago, I was in a very long term relationship with a BBW. when we met, she was a bit older than me (about 10 years) and was about 175 lbs. When we broke up a few years later, she was well over 300 but, we broke up for other reasons. 

I just like a woman that is comfortable with her size. Going to the beach and not wearing shorts and a t-shirt but, wearing a swim suit. Going to a restaurant and ordering a salad a diet drink (only to make the waiter/waitress think she was trying to lose weight) but, at home, rarely eating salad and never a diet drink. I met a women once that would order 2 meals, one with a diet drink and one with a regular drink for carry out but, throw out the diet drink. She wanted 2 meals but did not want the counter person to think both were for her. I know that it's hard for many people because they have been bullied or teased when they were younger so they try to hide things from people. I do accept that. But, I much rather seeing someone that is comfortable with their size and has an f-you attitude with people that don't accept her as she is.


----------



## bakez

honestly it depends, i like them as big as anyone really, but obviously i'm not as shallow to purely say the bigger the better (though that is my preference)

depends on shape too. i've seen big girls that didn't really carry the weight so well, even though they probably weighed a tonne. nice big and round for me.


----------



## Stuffingkit

Any shape, Any size <3


----------



## fatnick03

Right now I'm about 525 and falling, but i've been with women anywhere from 120lbs to 400, and it's always been a good time.


----------



## m2hammer

As fat as humanly possible... When I first heard Susan Eman was trying to reach the 2,000lb mark I said that's my kinda woman :eat2: :wubu: But now that she's gone on Dr. Oz and talking about losing the weight I have no more interest. :doh:


----------



## fatluver78

I would say 350 to 450 but not picky..


----------



## J34

I'm not really picky on size. I think nothing is more awesome than a woman comfortable in her skin whether big or small. Nothing puts me off more than a woman who is always finding a fault about herself constantly. Still though more than anything it is personality, that is what really gets me. :smitten:


----------



## Lollipops

It depends. I definitely like bigger men, and I love to feel tiny compared to someone very big, but I don't really have a weight range. I've crushed on men of all sizes, but, ideally, i'd love to have someone bigger than me. So... up from 200lbs, I guess? Being tall does't hurt either. :smitten:


----------



## MasterMike

I usually go for women within the 180-475 lb. range; but it usually depends on the woman herself; we all wear weight differently. There are other factors that figure into what attracts me to a woman of any size, her confidence, how she carries herself, her dress sense, her hygiene, whether I find her funny or interesting. But again, it depends on the woman herself.


----------



## bbwsrule

Never been with someone really huge. I'd say I'm likely to find the most suitable candidates in the 200-250 range (assuming a 5' 4" height) but could be much larger if I like the whole package. Truth be told I'd rather be with someone with a sweet personalty and good chemistry than with anyone based mostly on size but not a lot else.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Steve373 said:


> and I don't do anal.



LOL, thank you for sharing that with us. 



The only main preference I have is that he isn't a skeleton. Seriously, at 5'10" & 552 lbs., I'd crush him. I guess I prefer normal weight to a little overweight, it depends on height. 

However, In the past I have dated a couple of very obese men and I have to say it's very difficult to make out with someone who has a huge belly and/or is obese when you are obese as well. 

As far as height is concerned, I have no preference. I've dated men from 5'4" to 6'2" - it doesn't matter to me. The two shorter guys did seem to have a complex about their height, though. One didn't like it when I wore heels. 

Anyway, I haven't really gone after guys much. I'm way too fearful of rejection to ask any of them out or initiate anything, so I just let them come to me. And oddly enough, the really fit and body-builder types are the ones I seem to attract the most. Weird.


----------



## tjw1971

To me, there are really two different things going on. If we're talking what I find most physically attractive? Then it's much more about shape than size. I'm not into skinny women who are just too thin to have any curves on their figure, but beyond that? Weight isn't all that relevant compared to how a woman's body is shaped. And of course, facial features (which really are one of the most important aspects of "beauty" - even if guys tend to just make a snap judgment on it and then fixate more on everything else).

But the second part to all of this, for me, is the fact that all else being equal, a woman being heavier is a turn-on in and of itself. I enjoy seeing how everything around a really big woman reacts to her weight. (EG. An ex-g/f of mine used to like to sit on the back bumper of her car or other people's cars, and she was big enough to make most of them squat down noticeably. I always got a kick out of watching that. Even better if I sat on one first and it barely budged, and then she came along and sat next to me and down we went.) I once knew another really big gal who played as a linebacker on a local, all women's football team. One time she was in heels and walked up the steps to an old wooden deck on the back of a house, at a house party, and one of her heels pierced through one of the wood boards and got stuck in it.Obviously, it was a rotten board -- but it was still pretty impressive. Best part is, she was proud of her size so she wasn't embarrassed about it or anything. (I think she may have been as impressed as I was that she could do that!) She's the same one who'd watch pro football games on TV and make comments like, "Pfft.... I'm bigger than him!" about the guys when they'd announce their height and weight, though. Loved it ....





ssbbw4m4 said:


> hard question to answer as it's a complete package I look for. I have dated a couple women 400+ that looked great but, we did not click other wise.
> 
> When I was in my 20's, 3 decades ago, I was in a very long term relationship with a BBW. when we met, she was a bit older than me (about 10 years) and was about 175 lbs. When we broke up a few years later, she was well over 300 but, we broke up for other reasons.
> 
> I just like a woman that is comfortable with her size. Going to the beach and not wearing shorts and a t-shirt but, wearing a swim suit. Going to a restaurant and ordering a salad a diet drink (only to make the waiter/waitress think she was trying to lose weight) but, at home, rarely eating salad and never a diet drink. I met a women once that would order 2 meals, one with a diet drink and one with a regular drink for carry out but, throw out the diet drink. She wanted 2 meals but did not want the counter person to think both were for her. I know that it's hard for many people because they have been bullied or teased when they were younger so they try to hide things from people. I do accept that. But, I much rather seeing someone that is comfortable with their size and has an f-you attitude with people that don't accept her as she is.


----------



## s13

In an ideal world 500-600 lbs, I like the very largest ladies that are still quite mobile


----------



## ranterc

Don't know what my # is ,,I've always dated petite women until now,
When I firswt met my gf she was about 190 at 5'4. I thoght that was good, but in the past 6 months she's put on quite a notiable amount of weight ,,my guess is she now weighs somewhere about 220ish and I'm loving every ouunce of it, if she kept her weight there I would be content,,,but would I like more? I def would,,
Again this is the frist bbw that I date so I can only speak from what I know for sure,,iveseen pics of women weighing 300,400 and more and I like what I see but can't say more than that as I've never actuall been with a woman that big


----------



## catmonster

Strictly speaking, there's no hard and fast weight that ends my attraction--as long as the fat is tempered with muscle. A 600-pound guy who's half fat and half muscle would just be... wow. Like a giant walking wall of man.

Granted, that's not remotely realistic in terms of physical feasibility. In the real world I'd like a guy who's anywhere from 250 to the later 300s, assuming a height of 6'. Mobility is a must.


----------



## sarahe543

only just get my arms around big, or even struggle to get my arms around, but never immobile.


----------



## fat hiker

catmonster said:


> Strictly speaking, there's no hard and fast weight that ends my attraction--as long as the fat is tempered with muscle. A 600-pound guy who's half fat and half muscle would just be... wow. Like a giant walking wall of man.
> 
> Granted, that's not remotely realistic in terms of physical feasibility. In the real world I'd like a guy who's anywhere from 250 to the later 300s, assuming a height of 6'. Mobility is a must.



What about Blair River - 600 pounds and 6'8". Possible - yes.
http://www.neatorama.com/2010/11/07/a-restaurant-where-anyone-over-350-pounds-eats-for-free/


----------



## loopytheone

fat hiker said:


> What about Blair River - 600 pounds and 6'8". Possible - yes.
> http://www.neatorama.com/2010/11/07/a-restaurant-where-anyone-over-350-pounds-eats-for-free/



Sorry for randomly bursting in on this thread, but he looks awesome! x3


----------



## bigmac

catmonster said:


> Strictly speaking, there's no hard and fast weight that ends my attraction--as long as the fat is tempered with muscle. A 600-pound guy who's half fat and half muscle would just be... wow. Like a giant walking wall of man.
> 
> ...





fat hiker said:


> What about Blair River - 600 pounds and 6'8". Possible - yes.
> http://www.neatorama.com/2010/11/07/a-restaurant-where-anyone-over-350-pounds-eats-for-free/



Possible -- yes -- but only for a short time.

http://newsfeed.time.com/2011/03/04...tack-grill-spokesman-dead-at-29-from-the-flu/


----------



## loopytheone

bigmac said:


> Possible -- yes -- but only for a short time.
> 
> http://newsfeed.time.com/2011/03/04...tack-grill-spokesman-dead-at-29-from-the-flu/



Well he died of flu and pneumonia, that can happen to anyone, it isn't like he died of something relating to his size.


----------



## Tad

loopytheone said:


> Well he died of flu and pneumonia, that can happen to anyone, it isn't like he died of something relating to his size.



Well, very few healthy 29 year olds die of pneumonia these days--not saying it is impossible, just very rare. Pneumonia _is_ often what kills people when their health is poor for other reasons, however. Not enough information in that article to really know what happened, however.


----------



## bigmac

loopytheone said:


> Well he died of flu and pneumonia, that can happen to anyone, it isn't like he died of something relating to his size.



In all likelihood his death was related to his size. A person's pulmonary system has definite limits. A supersize person has diminished reserve capacity. When faced with circumstances that decrease pulmonary capacity (like pneumonia) a supersize people may not be able to cope.

Pneumonia hits very large people hard -- the laws of physics can be very unkind.


----------



## loopytheone

bigmac said:


> In all likelihood his death was related to his size. A person's pulmonary system has definite limits. A supersize person has diminished reserve capacity. When faced with circumstances that decrease pulmonary capacity (like pneumonia) a supersize people may not be able to cope.
> 
> Pneumonia hits very large people hard -- the laws of physics can be very unkind.



I suppose that could be true. I will admit that there is a lacking in my knowledge when it comes to the truly super sized person and the effects that can have.


----------



## wrenchboy

I have noticed that since becoming an fa about 20 years ago that my tastes(no pun intended) are going towards larger and larger women. At first I was attracted to 150 up to 300. Currently my preference is over 300 up to whatever. Now, I am just using weight as a general reference point. A woman that is 4'9" 300 looks quite a bit different that a woman that is 6'6" 300. I would be attracted to both but in a different way.
On the other hand I am happily married to a 5'7" currently 330lb woman and I would love her if she was 80lbs or 800lbs. 79 or 801, we are getting a divorce! Just kidding!


----------



## fat hiker

bigmac said:


> Possible -- yes -- but only for a short time.
> 
> http://newsfeed.time.com/2011/03/04...tack-grill-spokesman-dead-at-29-from-the-flu/



"...here for a good time, not a long time.... so have a good time, the sun can't shine every day!"


----------



## bigmac

fat hiker said:


> "...here for a good time, not a long time.... so have a good time, the sun can't shine every day!"



Damn haven't seen a reference to a _Trooper_ song in decades.


----------



## Tad

bigmac said:


> Damn haven't seen a reference to a _Trooper_ song in decades.



Shame that--I think listening to "Raise a Little Hell" every year or so is good for the soul 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STiuregSvHg


----------



## fat hiker

Tad said:


> Shame that--I think listening to "Raise a Little Hell" every year or so is good for the soul
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STiuregSvHg



Either that, or the "Boys in the Bright White Sports Car"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpE6ZNo1Duk


----------



## bigmac

fat hiker said:


> Either that, or the "Boys in the Bright White Sports Car"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpE6ZNo1Duk



Yes, my favorite. Also, "Two For The Show" -- one of the slow songs they always played at jr. high dances (our school had quite a few cute chubby girls).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aOjx4UQVwE


----------



## Tad

Well, see, the particular reason for raise a little hell is that, although it was essentially a vacuous arena rocker of a song, I think it does raise a pretty good point

In the end it comes down to your thinking 
And there's really nobody to blame 
When it feels like your ship is sinking 
And you're too tired to play the game

Nobody's going to help you 
You've just got to stand up alone 
And dig in your heels 
And see how it feels 
To raise a little Hell of your own

A random hearing of this song has gotten me to change my approach to things more than once in life.


----------



## pjbbwlvr

Size does not matter to me, only that the lady wants me!:bow:


----------



## dblbellybhm

When I was young I was fixated on the numbers: 400 - 500 lbs. Now it's really not about the numbers but about proportion. I like them smart, funny, confident and fat from head to toe.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

dblbellybhm said:


> When I was young I was fixated on the numbers: 400 - 500 lbs. Now it's really not about the numbers but about proportion. I like them smart, funny, confident and fat from head to toe.



I like your response it's very honest. I notice I am getting to feel that way too, but 20yrs. ago it seemed that the older I got the fatter I wanted them to be. Fortunately I have a fiancee' that I've introduced to the Size-Acceptence Community, and its just surprising how much alike we are discovering as we open up to one another.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## cinnamonkiss

I am very attracted to a man that weighs 200 plus and gradually grows along with me. I am very happy about your response concerning your fiance, is she bbw also mr.jigglesworth?. I have found not many women want or should I say never accepts herself none the less her husband with his fantasies or obsessions. My boyfriend broke up with me because I didnt want to lose weight I am happy with me:eat1:

Cinnamonkiss


----------



## amidsttundra

Talking in broad physical attraction terms, as I think that's what the OP was asking... I've known I was an FA since I was about 13, but back then there really wasn't many very fat girls in my town so I was usually attracted to girls around 200lbs. Since I've been active on various FA/BBW/SSBBW boards and the internet has broadened my horizon I've found my attraction going from 200 to 400-600lbs. 

Really, when it comes to attraction it's the face that makes it for me and then physical proportions. Obviously personality is what changes physical attraction to a relationship, but being very honest - I really don't think I could be in a relationship witha person I wasn't physically attracted to. I've dated thin girls before with the best intentions, but the physical side of those relationships never lasted.


----------



## cinnamonkiss

Mr. Jigglesworth said:


> I like your response it's very honest. I notice I am getting to feel that way too, but 20yrs. ago it seemed that the older I got the fatter I wanted them to be. Fortunately I have a fiancee' that I've introduced to the Size-Acceptence Community, and its just surprising how much alike we are discovering as we open up to one another.
> 
> 
> Mr. Jigglesworth



Is she a BBW?


----------



## kh818

My boyfriend is around 230, but I think he would look great at any weight (aw shucks). But I am very curious what 300 would look like on him... 
Softness all over looks GREAT!:smitten:


----------



## Tiffany08

I prefer my men to be of average height ssbhm from about 400lbs up to 600!


----------



## Tiffany08

ssbbwfa33 you have good taste! I'm the same way only with a ssbhm.


----------



## Excellent21

Very roughly around 90 kg to about 160 kg, but I am pretty flexible when it comes to individual women.


----------



## myownway

At the height of about 5'6" - from 80 kg to double that, that is, 160 kg or so.


----------



## RabbitScorpion

myownway said:


> At the height of about 5'6" - from 80 kg to double that, that is, 160 kg or so.



Interesting (if confusing) mix of imperial and metric.

At 5'6": from 176 lbs. to 353 lbs. or so (12st 8lbs to 25st 2lbs or so)

At 178cm, from 80 kg to 160 kg or so

BMI 45-90 (that is, myownway's ideal, not mine)


----------



## Fuzzy

I prefer a pulse and a soft squishy-ness. Curves and stretchmarks a bonus.


----------



## Never2fat4me

RabbitScorpion said:


> Interesting (if confusing) mix of imperial and metric.
> 
> At 5'6": from 176 lbs. to 353 lbs. or so (12st 8lbs to 25st 2lbs or so)
> 
> At 178cm, from 80 kg to 160 kg or so
> 
> BMI 45-90 (that is, myownway's ideal, not mine)



Technically, 5'6" is 168 cm (not 178).


----------



## RabbitScorpion

Never2fat4me said:


> Technically, 5'6" is 168 cm (not 178).



You are absolutely correct, can't understand how that happened, as I was using a calculator.

Thank you for pointing this out, sorry to those I misinformed.:doh:

OH MY GOD! Just discovered my BMI figures are also way off, in the other direction! 

Correct BMI for "myownway" would be 28-56 (which oddly, is about the same as I would prefer, 30-45) 

I used to be a math wiz. I seem to have lost it. I don't know if that is because I'm getting really old, or those Confed miniballs I took in the noggin at Gettysburg


----------



## AmyJo1976

I like a bigger man. I'm not much of a numbers person when it comes to that but for reference, 6ft, at least 350lbs. That's a fairly recent change for the bigger I used to go for a more muscular guy, but lately (in the last year or so) I find myself being attracted to fatter men that like to eat rather than pump iron, hehe.


----------



## myownway

RabbitScorpion said:


> Interesting (if confusing) mix of imperial and metric.


Oops! Sorry for the mixup, I'm from Central Europe and spend a lot of time on English-speaking boards and got used to thinking in both metric and imperial, so sometimes I guess I can get a little confused and produce similarly confusing messages .

And thanks for converting it all the way round .


----------



## hots_towel

how fat do I like 'em? uuummmm, lets just say I've had some pretty hot fantasies picturing jabba the hutt with some faces of bbws familiar to me....

but srsly, i cant say ive ever seen a woman that was too big for my taste. not sure how i feel about that though


----------



## bremerton

my ex was basically the perfect size for me, and he was 5'9 and 320 lbs. most of the guys i've dated/ am attracted to and know IRL are a bit smaller than that, but my "fantasy" guy" is usually about my ex's size


----------



## DANW547

The bigger the better to be honest  I'm not sure in terms of pounds but I definitely prefer the SSBBW body types.


----------



## ungars4

over 600lbs with a big heart


----------



## Tiffany08

a ssbhm about 600lbs


----------



## YoJoshua

I really adore the "blown up" look, meaning everything seems exaggerated-- belly sticking way out, chubby cheeks and big double chin, big arms, enormous thighs. its adorable as well as sexy.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Honestly, it doesn't matter how big a woman is to me as long as she is a good hearted person.


----------



## Dromond

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Honestly, it doesn't matter how big a woman is to me as long as she is a good hearted person.



This is a refreshing answer in a sea of poundage pushing.


----------



## Macanudo

Tall and big, 5'9 or taller and 400 pounds or bigger. I like Amazons.


----------



## Noodles

Curious where I rank... ??


----------



## ClashCityRocker

The "'em" suggests generalizing the entirety of women, which is downright impossible. I've been w/a BBW pushing 300, and I've also dated very petite women. While the BBW/SSBBW body type is OH so appealing, it isn't the end-all-be-all of attractiveness and sexuality.

although it is damned close :bow::bow:


----------



## ed1980

I think this is a relative issue. When I am with a lady, I am with a person and absolutely must like certain no sexual things about her. Sense of humor, for instance, is more important than physical appearance in a relationship that endures more than one night. Well, at least for me ...

Besides that, I do prefer a certain type of woman (pear shaped - hips larger than shoulders) and inside this type, I prefer them bigger than smaller. I believe no man would regret if his date fits his fantasies ...

What do you guys think?


----------



## AbbyJoyful

I've dated stick-figure men to SSBHM. Each of them have their own charm. I loved them all very much, and the sex was good. What the hell more can I ask for?


----------



## AbbyJoyful

Oh, wait...this was about women, right?


----------



## Tad

AbbyJoyful said:


> Oh, wait...this was about women, right?



Nah, was generally directed at FAs, or at least people who can be attracted to fat people--at least in my reading of it. That more male FA answered is just a reflection of the board and site, I'd say.


----------



## JMCGB

I try not to fixate on numbers but there is just something about a 400+lb woman that gets me.


----------



## Tad

Hmm, I've never actually replied to this question. Probably because 
a) I'm never good at picking favourites, bests, bounds
b) I'm not looking for anyone other than my wife, so it doesn't matter much.

But I will say that when it comes to fat fantasy what I tend to like is just a little too much, whatever that is in the situation/story going on in my head. Being at that point of being a little bigger than the preconceived personal limit, but just not being able to persuade themself to get smaller. Basically right at that point where the love of being fat or the love of the lifestyle that leads to being fat is perfectly balanced off all the dis-incentives to being 'too big'...but with that love of fat stuff being quite strong.


----------



## home

I admit it. I am a Chest man. I Like a women who has Nice Big Breasts. I don't like them when their Breasts are too small. It has something to do with an Ex Girlfriend. But, I Like Big and Firm. I Like Women and Ladies who are Big. But, I don't Like them when they are too Flabby or can't get out of Bed. I Like a Woman who can walk around. And I don't want a Woman who has Flab Flying all over The Place. I Like them Big Breasted, and Big and Firm. I Like The Voluptuous Look. But, I can also go for The Pear Shape. Just as Long as the Woman still has some Good Proportions. I don't like them when their Butts are much Bigger than their Boobs.


----------



## AbbyJoyful

If you're name is not Pamela Anderson, how can your breasts be bigger than your ass? That's ridiculous.


----------



## loopytheone

AbbyJoyful said:


> If you're name is not Pamela Anderson, how can your breasts be bigger than your ass? That's ridiculous.



My name is not Pamela and my breasts are bigger than my ass...


----------



## lucca23v2

There are plenty of women who have bigger breast than their ass.


----------



## Missamanda

I have a big chest and nearly no ass at all. It's genetics playing a bad joke but yes it's possible


----------



## lucca23v2

lol..I was given extra helpings on both ends..and it is a pain.


----------



## BigCutieBaylee

I am a bbw that loves thinner men! I like to be the big one


----------



## loopytheone

Also, in answer to the question, a lot depends on height and face and general all round geeky adorableness but I generally like SSBHM who are over 400lbs. :blush:


----------



## devinprater

I'd say my fantasy girl is a big, bottum-heavy girl, maybe 5'9 or 5'10, but shorter would work I suppose. She'd be around 340 or more, and love fat as much, or even more, as me. She'd let me feel of her fat as we play with it and she eats more and more, and she'd be willing to try any erotic fantasy I may have.


----------



## RabbitScorpion

About THIS fat is about right: 

View attachment Zulily ad.jpeg



I have been seeing this pic pop up just about everywhere on the net. It's not just cookie tracking, as I see it when other people are using computers.

I wonder who this is. Beautiful. Kudos to the photog who effectively used soft lighting.

I'm a lousy guesser of size, and with nothing in the picture to suggest scale, there's no way to know if the dress would be a 20p, a 24, or a 28T (or am I way off altogether?).


----------



## Saisha

RabbitScorpion said:


> View attachment 115619



She looks to be in the 18-20 range but not more than that imho.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover

Frankly, the number of pounds a woman weighs is not as important as whether she is mobile and self-confident. As an energetic young man of 38, I need someone who can keep up with me, especially when it's time to dance.


----------



## sco17

This is kind of a difficult question to answer. I always try to look at people in totality and while I certainly love curves I wouldn't specify an exact amount. I tend to just consider whether I feel physically attracted to people first and then the finer details of why. I will say though, that I love tall women with healthy curves but that could run the gamut from a body type like Ashley Graham to Mia Amber Davis (god rest her soul) to VivaLaValerie. I find all 3 of those women attractive and the only thing they really have in common is that they're tall curvy and beautiful. I also find a lot of shorter ladies beautiful too so as I said it's more of a total attraction than some specific BMI or something.


----------



## largenlovely

I don't necessarily consider myself an FFA so I don't know that I have any business posting here lol but I don't mind a lil bit to hold onto myself. It all depends on height and how a fella carries it. and i'm good with chubby  but if a guy is around 5'9" and 225-250 would likely be my limit but that translates as a higher weight the taller a person is. but as far as fat goes, I wanna be the Fatty McFattyPants in my relationship


----------



## Fuzzy

largenlovely said:


> I don't necessarily consider myself an FFA so I don't know that I have any business posting here lol but I don't mind a lil bit to hold onto myself. It all depends on height and how a fella carries it. and i'm good with chubby  but if a guy is around 5'9" and 225-250 would likely be my limit but that translates as a higher weight the taller a person is. but as far as fat goes, I wanna be the Fatty McFattyPants in my relationship



Help! I can't give McFattyPants rep!


----------



## largenlovely

Fuzzy said:


> Help! I can't give McFattyPants rep!



that's ok hon, just send pizza instead  hehe


----------



## Dromond

Fuzzy said:


> Help! I can't give McFattyPants rep!



I got it for you.


----------



## bbwbud

RabbitScorpion said:


> About THIS fat is about right:
> 
> View attachment 115619
> 
> 
> 
> I have been seeing this pic pop up just about everywhere on the net. It's not just cookie tracking, as I see it when other people are using computers.
> 
> I wonder who this is. Beautiful. Kudos to the photog who effectively used soft lighting.
> 
> I'm a lousy guesser of size, and with nothing in the picture to suggest scale, there's no way to know if the dress would be a 20p, a 24, or a 28T (or am I way off altogether?).



I've seen this ad a lot (figured it was cookie tracking, no matter how often I clear them out) but I think she is super hot. Her face just as much as her figure. Something about those eyes.


----------



## ThataGuy

Aesthetically for women I like to see pear shaped with an ample amount in the hind quarters, thick thighs, and a big belly. I love seeing flesh droop from the arms and a nice rounded face along with a cute smile. Upwards of 200 pounds, 58 inches and up. : ) 
Alternatively it would be nigh intolerable to be in a relationship with someone who doesn't have confidence, an art in which they are progressing themselves with, or intelligence. Thus I would prefer the person inside rather than an empty shell.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover

Fuzzy said:


> Help! I can't give McFattyPants rep!



Don't worry! I gave her some rep!
:eat2:


----------



## Dex

I prefer a girl who is shorter but very round, say 5 ft 6 in or under and over 300 pounds. Rare to find a girl built like that and rarer to find one who is happy with her size and even rarer to find one who would accept a compliment about her curves.


----------



## devinprater

Well, perhaps one of the lovely SSBBW's on this forum would like it  I don't like my girl really short, like 5'2 or so, but a little shorter than my 5'8 will do fine, but she has to be, or at least want to be, very big and round. Girls that starve themselves just to look skinny and be 80 pounds is gross to me. Also gross is the girl that is 120 pounds and calls herself obese. I want a real fat girl, one that is actually fat, and one that likes being that way and would maybe even help me gain.


----------



## arch

I don't have a number, like others have said it really is about the overall package.

I prefer them with disproportionately large belly and boobs and a thinner face.

That being said I have rarely seen a woman that isn't beautiful in her own way. 

Oh yea she has to be as into my big belly as I am into hers


----------



## GamerGainerGirl

RabbitScorpion said:


> About THIS fat is about right:
> 
> View attachment 115619
> 
> 
> 
> I have been seeing this pic pop up just about everywhere on the net. It's not just cookie tracking, as I see it when other people are using computers.
> 
> I wonder who this is. Beautiful. Kudos to the photog who effectively used soft lighting.
> 
> I'm a lousy guesser of size, and with nothing in the picture to suggest scale, there's no way to know if the dress would be a 20p, a 24, or a 28T (or am I way off altogether?).



She is probably a 16 or 18 in jeans


----------



## Charles

Bigger is better. Big all over is fine but my favorite is big bellies.


----------



## jello4me

About 400-450 with a huge soft hanging belly is perfect.


----------



## balletguy

RabbitScorpion said:


> About THIS fat is about right:
> 
> View attachment 115619
> 
> 
> 
> I have been seeing this pic pop up just about everywhere on the net. It's not just cookie tracking, as I see it when other people are using computers.
> 
> I wonder who this is. Beautiful. Kudos to the photog who effectively used soft lighting.
> 
> I'm a lousy guesser of size, and with nothing in the picture to suggest scale, there's no way to know if the dress would be a 20p, a 24, or a 28T (or am I way off altogether?).



This model is amazing looking. She is a great size. That said I have dated much larger women.


----------



## Robukfa

Quite simply, very _very_ fat. I've known I was an FA from a young age and as I got older my preferences crept up and up in size as girls my age grew, and now in adulthood they have the potential to weigh hundreds of pounds.

Numbers are one thing, but the sight of an enourmous beautiful lady is just so pleasing to my eyes. My fiancee is well aware of my preferences, my fantasies and how much bigger she might get from her current 350lbs/25 stone. She has steadily gained over the past year and she talks about gaining up to five or six hundred pounds. She accepts that her size is critical to my sexuality. As she gains and her body accumulates more fat it enhances our sex life. She loves that I am very open about my preferences and she enjoys the freedom and indulgence that our relationship affords her.

So, in answer to the question, I prefer the largest ladies possible but my fiancee is well aware of the implications being with someone of extreme size may encounter from experiences within her own family.


----------



## AtomicHeart

Ultimately, it doesn't matter, so long as the love is there.

The sprinkles on top, for me, would be a woman in the 150-180 range.


----------



## GhostEater

We all got our preferences and there's nothing wrong with that *at all*, but ultimately it boils down to this for all of us I'm sure (replace breasts with weight):


----------



## luvemlarge90

I've dated women of all sizes from petite to ssbbw. But if I had to pick, I'd say women from 300+ I find the most attractive. I love everything fat about women. Double bellies, booties, thick jiggly thighs, and huge arms. It feels good to post it here w/o judgement.


----------



## fuelingfire

Anything from a little chubby to ssbbw is beautiful.


----------



## Chuggernut

Physically and sexually, I prefer SSBBWs 500lbs and over.


----------



## gutlover

I like women, 5'8+ and 350 lbs and up! Huge bellies that stick way out. Lots of hanging lower belly fat and big fat pads. Now I've bared by soul.


----------



## Sunshine_Fette

I don't have a preference in body size, if it clicks, it clicks. With that being said, I have never dated someone that considered themselves a fat admirer, I think I've been missing out.


----------



## Ohio Lady

For me the height and weight doesn't matter ~ I really look at a guy's smile and then his eyes.. talk to him to see what kind of personality he has ~ How big, tall, or whatever has no bearing to me at all.. IF he passes with his smile, his eyes and personality, being a woman I than want him to turn around and let me look him over.. Just who I am..


----------



## Kaleetan

400 to 600


----------



## blackcaesarbhm

I'm heavyset man that love the company of plus size women..


----------



## Niteprince

Any woman that is over 500+ and very thick for me


----------



## BCHolly

I like my men nice and chubby... best for cuddles  x


----------



## bmwm2001

When I'm browsing the Internet and seeing big girls, my general preference is the 400lbs mark, but in actual fact, the biggest girl I've ever been with has been about 290. And my current girlfriend when i started dating her December 2013 was 145 and today is 202. 
So never got to really date what my preference is, but if my baby still continues to enjoy her feedee life then maybe in a few years il have my fantasy come true  x


----------



## Niteprince

Well, I met someone recently who is over 550 lbs and she is beautiful. I'm the kind of guy, the bigger the better. Well, she is making that saying true. She wants to gain beyond her current weight and go for 800+. She is feedee and she wants to grow bigger. Of course I told her yea. I like feeding larger woman and cooking. Will see how it goes


----------



## Wolfdragon62

I prefer women over 600lbs. I like very large bellies and fat soft arms. Big breast are nice too. I like thick legs but not overly flabby in the legs. I just wish that there were not health risks.


----------



## devinprater

Wolfdragon62 said:


> I prefer women over 600lbs. I like very large bellies and fat soft arms. Big breast are nice too. I like thick legs but not overly flabby in the legs. I just wish that there were not health risks.


 I totally know how you feel. I wish we could get as fat as possible and still be moderately healthy.


----------



## fat hiker

devinprater said:


> I totally know how you feel. I wish we could get as fat as possible and still be moderately healthy.



Keep moving - it definitely helps. The bigger folks who I've met who are in better health are the ones who get out and do things, move around, have friends, do social stuff. Staying at home is definitely not good for the health of the large (or probably anyone).


----------



## sivisi

i like all size the most important is personality


----------



## pjbbwlvr

For me her weight doesn't matter as long as my lady is at a healthy weight. By that I mean is my girl can enjoy doing things without any health concerns. I think all women of size are amazing it is pleasure to be around them! PJ


----------



## m-m-parmesan

pjbbwlvr said:


> For me her weight doesn't matter as long as my lady is at a healthy weight. By that I mean is my girl can enjoy doing things without any health concerns. I think all women of size are amazing it is pleasure to be around them! PJ



I completely agree with pjbbwlvr - it allows for a real "positive" experience for both parties - health should not be compromised while remaining curvy.


----------



## gutlover

I've always been attracted to women over 300 pounds. The best relationship I ever had was with a woman that happen to be exactly 300. It was a very happy and satisfying relationship for both of us.


----------



## Gspoon

I am a fan of all sizes. I have dated girls 200-300lbs, though I am a big fan of 350-600lb girls


----------



## zomota

90 - 110 kg.


----------



## Niteprince

I like them all sizes. Even 600+ lbs. Hoping to be with a woman that big.


----------



## SSBHM

Ok, sort of shocked by the question. I suppose everyone could go to a toy store and pick out what doll they liked best, but isn't part of the fun just going to the toy store and not knowing what doll is just right? What if there is a new doll that you'd never heard of or seen before and well, when you get there, it's just simply the best!

I also believe that when I pick out a puppy I can't possibly know what it will really wind up being like when it grows up. I hope that it's always cuddly; it doesn't have problems in the house; it will love me; it won't bite the neighbor's kids; and, I'll try my best to lovingly help it learn right from wrong. However, you have to just hope that it turns out to be the best dog possible. 

People, like puppies, change. Change hopefully is for the better or in ways you like, but no living being stays just the way it is forever and ever.

I will admit I like fat a lot. I like eating a lot. I like indulging, and all those things are erotic to me. So, ideally the "doll" that I find likes these things too. 

Am I being too sensitive about this question? I hope I don't come off as a big prude. I just think someone, I guess me, should interject that it's a little strange to ask such a question, even just for fun. 

Ok, I will admit I like gals that are big. Bigger might be better in my book. However, getting there can be half the fun too! Of course, I hope that the "doll" likes me too, my size, and thinks of me as sort of a puppy - I can be trained. I will likely always be a very plump puppy, and hopefully you're inclined to like that about me, but you can influence me to be plumper or leaner too, so I can be just right!


----------



## SpanishCastleMagic

I most certainly find very obese women over 500 ponds to be the most attractive especially if they carry most of the fat in their belly and butt. I am also attracted to morbidly obese men but only if they are over 400.600 pounds is my ideal weight for a lover.


----------



## VegetableMan

"How fat do you like 'em?" 
How fat y'got?

Seriously every weight class has its champions but the bidding starts around 250 and stakes are really high after 400. As a standard of beauty there is no upwards weight limit. More is more.


----------



## Luv Gaining Ladies

The bigger the better for me as long as she's a classy woman who can challenge me. Also, a big ass is a must.

I don't care if she weights 600 pounds as long as she's cool with it and with me. And, y'know, has a big ass.


----------



## Wolfie

I don't have numbers, but I seem to be into guys on the big side of big. Non-FAs will talk about people being "fat" that I would barely call chubby... As much as I don't want to sound shallow, I like guys who aren't just wide, but also tall; it's really "the bigger, the better" with me. However, just as important as all that is their personality, and how well we "click." It doesn't matter what the dimensions may be if we aren't compatible fundamentally... which I assume would be true of most people, FA or otherwise.


----------



## TriedForSize

All depends on the individual IMHO. I have been attracted to 600lb+ women whilst others are just perfect at 200-300. After all there are so many other factors so consider like shape, appearance, personality, attitude and so on. Generally the bigger the better however.


----------



## cebe

Just bigger &#8211; LoL. Seriously I’m not attracted by women under BMI 50, I prefer over 70, BMI is a better indicator as it includes weight AND size. I like them big everywhere but above all really flabby. If I have to say the numbers: 5’4”, 450 lbs, but in no case a limit.


----------



## balletguy

I don't have a neater as to how big a woman should be. I have dated women in the 360s and I have dated women smaller. I like BBWS and SSBBW.


----------



## feeder

Immobile and beyond!.


----------



## StoryHold

Anywhere from the 100 pound section to 450 I'd say. I'm the rare breed who can date a woman no matter her size but I am attractive to the larger frame; pear shape preferably. Depends on the height as well as if someone is taller can go to 500, but I would say 450 is probably a limit to me.


----------



## tonecapone

400+. as I've gotten older larger women are more appealing & sexier to me. very big belly, large thighs & back rolls are a must. everything must jiggle with every step.


----------



## lostinadaydream

Very, very fat! Enough to be enclosed by her fat, wiggly arms. Fat enough for a wide load, wiggly fat ass, deep rolls and dimples all over to have fun with! A big soft stuffed belly, biiiig thigs... much much wiggly fat all over!


----------



## Czech

fupa-yes please
Mom jeans where I can see your belly roll-yes please
I love girls from thick to a huge hanging belly.


----------



## SpanishCastleMagic

I get turnd on by girls ranging from 100 to 800 though I do love big soft bellies a whole lot.


----------



## Catastrophe

No set number for me. A woman at 5'10 and 300 will look a lot lighter then a woman at 5'3 and 300. As such I kind of like taller woman more because they can carry more and spread it out.

I really like pear shapes with a nice shelf ass and love handles to go with it. Drives me crazy.


----------



## svenm2112

This is a good honest question. And I'm going to give you a good honest answer. My ideal of a woman. She's got to be curvy and full breasted. I would say between 350 and 650 pounds. Yes I do like them very big. The biggest girl I ever been with was with my ex wife she was 380. But we didn't have a physical connection. It happens in with bbws and the men are attracted them they just don't have the physical connection. But I love her as a sister and we still friends today. But we just didn't click. I wish my late best friend Georgia was still alive. She was the ideal woman for me. Big very beautiful very full breasted very curvy black woman but she passed away the stroke 15 years ago and I miss her very dearly. And I don't want to replace her. That was then and this is now. And I'm enjoying life. I'd like to meet somebody who weighs over 400 pounds. Because I keep having these dreams about women who weigh 400 450 500 550 pounds. And they are in a nightclub. So just my personal thoughts


----------



## seaturtle71

My man is 5'10" and 145. I am 5'7" 225. I love thin guys. A man even 15 pounds overweight is not sexy at all for me. I love to look at a cyclist type body. Muscular legs and a great looking small ass.


----------



## Steve O

I usually prefer someone larger than me, 300, but its all about the chemistry and getting to know someone.


----------



## TwoSwords

My positive appreciation of human beauty begins at around 200-250 (depending on the person's height,) and continues upward proportionally, until around 500 or so, at which point the person's unhappiness tends to outweigh any other positive qualities. There are exceptions to this, of course, as with most things, but my ability to appreciate the beauty of fatness by no means stops there, if the person is still happy with their life and their size. A person who conveys an obvious dislike for their weight is, on the other hand, hard for me to appreciate, due the adversarial nature our dialogues would undoubtedly take.


----------



## JenFromOC

No limit. I left here was abused so I went back to regular (FFA) men


----------



## fat hiker

TwoSwords said:


> My positive appreciation of human beauty begins at around 200-250 (depending on the person's height,) and continues upward proportionally, until around 500 or so, at which point the person's unhappiness tends to outweigh any other positive qualities. There are exceptions to this, of course, as with most things, but my ability to appreciate the beauty of fatness by no means stops there, if the person is still happy with their life and their size. A person who conveys an obvious dislike for their weight is, on the other hand, hard for me to appreciate, due the adversarial nature our dialogues would undoubtedly take.



I really like this description, especially as you note that a person's feelings about their size make a huge difference in their attractiveness! A confident 400 pounds is far more attractive than an insecure 220.

And I also appreciate the genderlessness of your description. Whether I am sexually attracted to a person or not, I can appreciate their human beauty, male or female (or....). And big, and confident, can be beautiful in both men and women.


----------



## bigmac

fat hiker said:


> ...
> 
> And I also appreciate the genderlessness of your description. Whether I am sexually attracted to a person or not, I can appreciate their human beauty, male or female (or....). And big, and confident, can be beautiful in both men and women.



Unfortunately the reality is that being very large can and often does have a greater negative impact on men. Health impacts like diabetes and heart conditions strike extra large men especially hard. Super size guys have the hardest time getting and keeping jobs. And, most germane to this thread, the number of FFA who are draw to extra large (as opposed to merely chubby) guys is miniscule.


----------



## TwoSwords

fat hiker said:


> I really like this description, especially as you note that a person's feelings about their size make a huge difference in their attractiveness! A confident 400 pounds is far more attractive than an insecure 220.
> 
> And I also appreciate the genderlessness of your description. Whether I am sexually attracted to a person or not, I can appreciate their human beauty, male or female (or....). And big, and confident, can be beautiful in both men and women.



Thanks. I definitely meant to imply all of that. I'm always more comfortable around bigger people (men *and* women,) even when the relationship is completely non-sexual, and yes, being down on one's weight can destroy that comfort, partly because the person is unhappy, and partly because it strikes against my own aesthetic so harshly.


----------



## Tad

TwoSwords said:


> Thanks. I definitely meant to imply all of that. I'm always more comfortable around bigger people (men and women,) even when the relationship is completely non-sexual.



I was the same for a long time. Hanging around here helped me come to trust thin people more, which is maybe not the expected outcome, but I think talking with thin FA helped me with that?


----------



## John Smith

I have pretty much no real limits.
As much the lady is gorgeous inside as outside with good manners, brilliantly wit-minded and talentuous I appreciate her.


----------



## fat hiker

bigmac said:


> Unfortunately the reality is that being very large can and often does have a greater negative impact on men. Health impacts like diabetes and heart conditions strike extra large men especially hard. Super size guys have the hardest time getting and keeping jobs. And, most germane to this thread, the number of FFA who are draw to extra large (as opposed to merely chubby) guys is miniscule.



Feeling a bit down today?

Because your list seems to overlook the massive negative social effects of being very large on women - effects that certainly balance with the negative physical effects on men. And the effect of being supersized on job success seem about equal, to me.

At any rate, keep on expressing your feelings here - we are listening.


----------



## Fat Molly

I love the aesthetics of those topping 600 and 700lbs but as far as dating, I wouldn't be able to date someone who was completely immobile due to their obesity. I like going out and doing things together, and if we can't do that, I would feel a little too much like the family in What's Eating Gilbert Grape. I've already lived through enough loneliness in my life - my partners are important to me and I want them there with me doing things that make life important. If they're just the homebody who never goes out with me, I'd feel really shitty.


----------



## Fat Molly

fat hiker said:


> I really like this description, especially as you note that a person's feelings about their size make a huge difference in their attractiveness! A confident 400 pounds is far more attractive than an insecure 220.
> 
> And I also appreciate the genderlessness of your description. Whether I am sexually attracted to a person or not, I can appreciate their human beauty, male or female (or....). And big, and confident, can be beautiful in both men and women.



I don't always agree w TwoSwords but I agree in this case.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

Double post double post!


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

Short, preferably 5'2 and under, and very, very fat, lots of sweet yum hanging everywhere, complete with cellulite and stretch marks and not much if any muscle tone...I adore the unabandoned wiggle and jiggle.  I absolutely love a big, round, heavy belly, whether comprised of a sweet upper and lower roll, or a straight ball of heavenly chub sticking out in front of my partner. If possible, love some enormous thighs, too, and if rolls are hanging over the backs of her elbows, bonus! 

Leaving aside, of course, the prerequisites of heart, humor, intelligence, compassion.


----------



## Tracii

Depends on the persons personality.
Weight as a number isn't all that important as long as the guy has a belly he can't hide I'm cool with that but I know being around me he is going to gain more.
If it was a girl I was in a relationship I would prefer overly chunky so I could fatten her up a little.


----------



## bigmac

fat hiker said:


> Feeling a bit down today?
> 
> Because your list seems to overlook the massive negative social effects of being very large on women - effects that certainly balance with the negative physical effects on men. And the effect of being supersized on job success seem about equal, to me.
> 
> At any rate, keep on expressing your feelings here - we are listening.




Large people universally face challenges. Regarding sex differences:

-- There doesn't seem to be much difference if we're talking about people who are only a bit overweight -- there are significant numbers of guys who like "curvy" women -- and lots of women who like guys with "dad" bodies.

-- When we move up to people who are significantly folks (i.e. about 50 to 100 pounds overweight) guys come out ahead. "Burly" guys probably do face less discrimination in the work place and dating pool than do "midsize" BBWs.

-- But when it comes to supersize folks (although both sexes struggle) I believe women have it a bit easier. Supersize guys are basically shut out of most blue collar jobs while supersize women are still employable in many pink collar jobs. In the dating world supersize women have many admirers (admittedly many are not interested in long-term relationships). Supersize guys have far fewer admirers.


----------



## kinkykitten

Like really obese! My hubby is a cute size


----------



## Tracii

I have always liked bigger guys just because.
I used to have a rule they had to weigh more than me so I didn't look as big.
Lately I have had a few dates with guys that I outweigh by a good 150 pounds and they have been great dates.


----------



## landshark

Tracii said:


> Lately I have had a few dates with guys that I outweigh by a good 150 pounds and they have been great dates.



My wife had me by just over 200 pounds recently. Thankfully we've been together long enough now that she knows I'm sturdy enough that she's not going to break me while she's on top!


----------



## Tracii

That is one fear I do have if a guy wants me on his lap or on top.
I know guys can take it but I do worry about it.
I had a date with a man that drove his 1967 Corvette to pick me up. I thought OMG I haven't been in one of those in years and would I actually fit in it.
He said we can take your SUV if you want.
I said heck no I want to ride in your car LOL
It was a tight fit width wise but I loved his car.


----------



## landshark

Tracii said:


> That is one fear I do have if a guy wants me on his lap or on top.
> I know guys can take it but I do worry about it.
> I had a date with a man that drove his 1967 Corvette to pick me up. I thought OMG I haven't been in one of those in years and would I actually fit in it.
> He said we can take your SUV if you want.
> I said heck no I want to ride in your car LOL
> It was a tight fit width wise but I loved his car.



This is something I've encountered several times, both with my wife and with partners I had before she and I were together. I'm not a big guy. I'm 5'7" and weigh about 170. Before I was married I was even smaller because I was a runner whereas now I left weights a lot more. I was closer to 150 when I was still dating and a lot of my partners would have that hesitancy. What I really enjoyed was when they realized they weren't going to break me they'd ride me hard, and with some wreckless abandonment! From my perspective it was always an incredible experience. These days when my wife is on top she doesn't even bother asking if I'm ok. She this sort of, "you say you want a fat wife so you'd better be able to handle it" mentality in these moments. 

As for that Corvette...yeah you don't get a chance to ride around in a 1967 Vette every day so squeeze in when you can!


----------



## Tracii

I can see her point you wanted a fat wife. That is so funny.
@ yeah a 67 427 Corvette for sure.
It was not all that hard to get in and I was a bit wide for the seat but belly room was not a big problem.


----------



## landshark

Tracii said:


> I can see her point you wanted a fat wife. That is so funny.



It is, and it's been a recurring line I sometimes hear in intimate situations when her size and shape combined with what I have, results in limits to what we can do. I don't dare get frustrated because she'll remind me "you wanted a fat wife..." But then sometimes she is the one who gets frustrated because I only have so much down there and sometimes it's underwhelming for her.  But we recently had a breakthrough where this was brought to my attention in a loving but clear way and we are taking steps to ensure we both get what we want and need.  So I hope it all works out.



Tracii said:


> @ yeah a 67 427 Corvette for sure.
> It was not all that hard to get in and I was a bit wide for the seat but belly room was not a big problem.



Okay, do you know how many guys you probably turned on by using "427" as a noun like that? I don't think I got that excited about an otherwise benign sentence since halfway through football season when my wife and I were watching the Broncos and after a play she referred to the "pulling guard" from the play we'd just watched. My heart melted! :smitten::bow: Women who can talk sports, cars and guns...:smitten::bow:


----------



## bigmac

Tracii said:


> I have always liked bigger guys just because.
> *I used to have a rule they had to weigh more than me so I didn't look as big.*
> Lately I have had a few dates with guys that I outweigh by a good 150 pounds and they have been great dates.



Lots of women seem to have this rule. Its helped me get quite a few dates. Unfortunately if they loose weight they tend to look for smaller guys.


----------



## landshark

bigmac said:


> Lots of women seem to have this rule. Its helped me get quite a few dates. Unfortunately if they loose weight they tend to look for smaller guys.



But aren't you married now? Didn't it work out for you? 

If you think about it, all but one of my relationships have been failures. And even the one exception takes constant work to ensure it doesn't become a failure. And as I indicated above, I have recently been fed a major dose of humility within my relationship. And instead of feeling sorry for myself I'm doing what I need to do to ensure we get across the finish line some day. Because it doesn't matter how many relationships I've been in failed. All that matters at this point is the one I'm in now lasts. 

I don't doubt you've experienced some disappointments and frustrations along the way. You're not alone: athletic guys get shit on too. But focussing on failure is a choice and I choose to learn from failure and move on. It has served me well so far.


----------



## Tracii

Big Mac I have had friends lose weight and they ended up dating smaller guys.
Must be in the water.LOL


----------



## bigmac

happily_married said:


> But aren't you married now? Didn't it work out for you?
> 
> ...




Technically I'm still married. However, my wife's living with another (much smaller) guy. Turns out she "never really liked fat guys".


----------



## landshark

bigmac said:


> Technically I'm still married. However, my wife's living with another (much smaller) guy. Turns out she "never really liked fat guys".





Sorry to hear it.


----------



## Tracii

Aww I am sorry to hear that Bigmac
How awful for her to do that while still married (legally)to you.


----------



## bigmac

I'm never met a thin FFA. When BBW's say they like fat guys I'm suspicious. Former BBWs don't seem to stick with fat guys.


----------



## Tracii

I have always liked fat guys I don't see that changing ever!!


----------



## BigFA

BigFA said:


> I like BBW's and SSBBW's. Its not all about the size, but their face, hair, personality, etc. My ideal range is 250 to 350 lbs, but I have also been attracted to both smaller and heavier women than that. Fat women in general just rock my world!



Since this is such a long thread I thought I would post my perspective again from Page 1 above. Just love beautifully fat women!:smitten::smitten:


----------



## Harley Rider

Ideal range is 350-450, but MUST have a fun personality and HAPPY with their size. So many times I meet a really great girl and SHE puts her self down cause of her size. I am like, " That is what attracted me to you!"


----------



## TwoSwords

Harley Rider said:


> Ideal range is 350-450, but MUST have a fun personality and HAPPY with their size. So many times I meet a really great girl and SHE puts her self down cause of her size. I am like, " That is what attracted me to you!"



About ten years ago, I was in almost this very same place, but honestly, all the time I've spent alone since then has altered my perspective slightly.

I now realize that, although I still have the exact same feelings, what I really want from a relationship is a kindred spirit with whom to share them, and who will understand, accept and appreciate these feelings. Romance isn't necessary for that, though, so I think I'm probably doomed to be alone in the matrimonial sense.


----------



## Harley Rider

TwoSwords said:


> About ten years ago, I was in almost this very same place, but honestly, all the time I've spent alone since then has altered my perspective slightly.
> 
> I now realize that, although I still have the exact same feelings, what I really want from a relationship is a kindred spirit with whom to share them, and who will understand, accept and appreciate these feelings. Romance isn't necessary for that, though, so I think I'm probably doomed to be alone in the matrimonial sense.


 

Wow, don't ever think that! You have got to think positive. As I always say there is someone for everyone. We just have not found them yet. Don't ever give up hope!!!!


----------



## TwoSwords

Harley Rider said:


> Wow, don't ever think that! You have got to think positive. As I always say there is someone for everyone. We just have not found them yet. Don't ever give up hope!!!!



Thank you, my friend. Don't worry. I always cling to hope of one sort or another.


----------



## AmandaLynn

I have a lways been into heavier women going back to when I was a teenager. I think as I have gained my tastes have expanded as well.


----------



## Tracii

Mmmmm *poke*


----------



## Harley Rider

TwoSwords said:


> Thank you, my friend. Don't worry. I always cling to hope of one sort or another.


 

I am glad to hear that, if you ever feel out of hope please PM me!!!


----------



## Harley Rider

AmandaLynn said:


> I have a lways been into heavier women going back to when I was a teenager. I think as I have gained my tastes have expanded as well.


 

I agree with taste expanding as I grew older, as I saw heavier women I was like, "WOW!" and so on!


----------



## hommecreux

I wouldn't consider myself a FA, but I do prefer women a little bit closer to me (485lbs), and prefer women that aren't stick and bones.


----------



## extra_m13

that is a very interesting question. ill put my cent to this thread. personally, phisically i have a very clear idea of what i like. i like curvaceous bodies, soft and jiggly, cellulite all over is just fantastic. lower half being heavier. belly but not only belly of course. but at the end, as it has been said correctly in this forum, the most important thing is the attitude of the lady towards her curves, food and weight.

i dont think i have an exact number in terms of pounds that i like, height matters a lot and even do i love fat women i dont think it would be a nice thing to be with a woman who couldnt walk a few ft without getting out of breath, after all, traveling, visiting places and having fun requires some physical activity sometimes. there are natural wonders to visit.

all said. the most erotic and exciting thing for me is a women that gains weight and accepts it happily. who has a big appetite and enjoys seeing her belly grow and doesnt mind buying bigger clothes. that is the elixir of pleasure for me.


----------



## Heavy Cat

Lamia said:


> I like men from 200 to 400, especially if they carry it up top. My boyfriend is 6'4 and 400 lbs. :wubu::eat1:
> 
> Here he is at our Halloween Party this year as Grogdor the fire maker.


Those are nice fatties, but I weigh 580lbs


----------



## Heavy Cat

I like them so fat, they can hardly walk:smitten::eat1:


----------



## JMCGB

Just updating my previous post on here. Again numbers only matter so much but I find I am am drawn towards those women who are in the 400-600+ range.


----------



## fatgrllvr

I like 'em as fat as they are. It all depends on the individual.

For me, the attraction starts to phase out below 200 lbs. or so, but that's not graven in stone. The upper limit's harder to say - depends more on mobility and personality than any particular number.


----------



## luvemlarge90

I like women 400-600lb. Preferably pears with double bellies


----------



## Heavy Cat

Even fatter than me


----------



## AmyJo1976

Heavy Cat said:


> Even fatter than me
> View attachment 130196


Totally agree with this


----------



## Maize

Honestly, it feels a little odd to try to put a number, or even a range on this, because it feels like it starts to veer into liking the person's fat rather than liking the person. Everyone I've been attracted to has been fat, but their size varies over a broad range because it's just "whatever size that person happened to be". I will admit that with men, there's something about being with a guy larger than me, but it's not exclusive or required.


----------



## AmyJo1976

If I had my pick, I'd say around 350 and up


----------



## BigElectricKat

AmyJo1976 said:


> If I had my pick, I'd say around 350 and up


Well, I guess that leaves me out!


----------



## AmyJo1976

BigElectricKat said:


> Well, I guess that leaves me out!


lol! sorry! I was just being honest


----------



## BigElectricKat

AmyJo1976 said:


> lol! sorry! I was just being honest


No worries! I was just being cheeky. 
Although it's funny: Normal-sized people consider me fat (I've heard husky or beefy but I rail at the thought of being compared to a dog or a burger). Yet fat people don't usually consider me part of the group either. Dang! Do we have a "middle-of-the-road" group for me and my fellow outcasts?


----------



## devinprater

Lol, I'm 240 pounds and people still say I'm not fat. I gotta work harder at this.


----------



## BigElectricKat

devinprater said:


> Lol, I'm 240 pounds and people still say I'm not fat. I gotta work harder at this.


I'm between 225 lbs and 232lbs on any given day. That's 170lbs of twisted steel and sex appeal. The rest is FlufferNutter sandwiches and Krispy Kreme donuts!


----------



## DragonFly

Lol!!! There is the height thing. 200 pounds looks different if you are 6 ft or 5 ft


----------



## AmyJo1976

DragonFly said:


> Lol!!! There is the height thing. 200 pounds looks different if you are 6 ft or 5 ft


Definitely!


----------



## BigElectricKat

DragonFly said:


> Lol!!! There is the height thing. 200 pounds looks different if you are 6 ft or 5 ft


You are right. That's why at 5ft 7 *1/2*in (notice I made sure to emphasize the 1/2... it makes a difference) people ask if I played linebacker in college. I usually tell them no, but I did line up at the german bakery in the morning.


----------



## DragonFly

BigElectricKat said:


> You are right. That's why at 5ft 7 *1/2*in (notice I made sure to emphasize the 1/2... it makes a difference) people ask if I played linebacker in college. I usually tell them no, but I did line up at the german bakery in the morning.


Lol!!!! Too funny, I used to claim my 5 foot 8 1/2 inches... but damnit I shrunk in height.


----------



## jakemcduck

Even as a youngin I preferred someone heavier than me. I've gained over 100 pounds since then and I still prefer someone heavier.

Speaking of 350 and up, I don't think my health would support that kind of gain on my 5'7 frame, although I fantasize about being that size and bigger. Considering my lack of willpower, sometimes I wonder how I'm not that size already. I'm definitely that size on the inside.


----------



## loopytheone

My other half is all of 5'7 and tries to insist he isn't short, it's adorable. 

I'm 5'2 so I guess my 210 lbs look quite different to if you were 6'2!


----------



## Blackbean

Frosting coated.


----------



## Tad

loopytheone said:


> My other half is all of 5'7 and tries to insist he isn't short, it's adorable.
> 
> I'm 5'2 so I guess my 210 lbs look quite different to if you were 6'2!


Yah, at 5'8" I'm apparently 25th percentile on height, so sad to say he is solidly in the shorter quartile. However on the plus side he apparently does not have any internalized feelings of shortness, which is excellent


----------



## AmandaLynn

Tad said:


> Yah, at 5'8" I'm apparently 25th percentile on height, so sad to say he is solidly in the shorter quartile. However on the plus side he apparently does not have any internalized feelings of shortness, which is excellent




How about that BMI? *poke*


----------



## Clonenumber47

I would safely say that I agree with the term, "Bigger is better, and biggest is best". So, my preference is >450lbs for my SO.


----------



## 4XLTall

Here's my opinion: skinny women are no fun. Other than that I like someone based on our chemistry, not their size. My late wife was a size 26 and adorable. Of all the ways I loved her, I loved her naked the best!


----------



## LifelongFA

For me, the answer to this question has changed a lot over the years. Appreciate a sizable range of sizable ladies today. Was once a bbw admirer now appreciate bbw and ssbbw for sure!


----------



## kgknight

The lower end. 1X, 2X and 3X.


----------



## toofattowalklover

over 600lbs


----------



## LifelongFA

toofattowalklover said:


> over 600lbs



So tell us more. How does that work for you? Just curious


----------



## TwoSwords

toofattowalklover said:


> over 600lbs



These are diamonds in the rough. Line-of-sight encounters with people on this scale produce lasting memories in my thoughts, which never fade. If I'm within 9 yards of a person this size, I almost feel like I'm going to faint.

In practical terms, a relationship with someone like this would have many challenges, but I could never wish them away.


----------



## LifelongFA

TwoSwords said:


> These are diamonds in the rough. Line-of-sight encounters with people on this scale produce lasting memories in my thoughts, which never fade. If I'm within 9 yards of a person this size, I almost feel like I'm going to faint.
> 
> In practical terms, a relationship with someone like this would have many challenges, but I could never wish them away.



So is it more the fantasy or the idea of being with someone of that size? How large have your real life partners been, if you don't mind me asking? Personally, I have never gone near there.


----------



## da3ley

I lovvvve BHM . I like em tall, and at least 300-400lbs.


----------



## TwoSwords

LifelongFA said:


> So is it more the fantasy or the idea of being with someone of that size? How large have your real life partners been, if you don't mind me asking? Personally, I have never gone near there.



I don't know if this is the way it is for toofattowalklover, but for me personally, there are weight classes that are uninteresting, weight classes that are pretty, weight classes that are beautiful, and weight classes that are overwhelming, but with a price tag in terms of practicality. I literally cannot feel physically attracted to anyone who weighs less than 200 lbs, and my feelings of attraction for the person escalate from that point on, unless they're obviously unhappy about it, which pretty much kills it.

Early on in life, I had a fellow student in high school who was easily somewhere in the upper 500s, and never seemed depressed, but as people, we were too different, and I've had a lot of bad luck since then, with disdain for fatness (and for all affection for fatness, and by extension, for my feelings) seeming to have spread from woman to woman like a plague.

But to answer your question, the qualities of softness, size and surface area that I love so dearly, I love more when there is more of those qualities, regardless of what problems it creates. However, in practical terms, such a fantasy is unworkable in our purely-physical existence, even if there were absolutely no biases against it, and there are.


----------



## LifelongFA

I find this interesting. I think my own personal journey has evolved over time from regular size BBWs to SSBBWs. I like both but prefer SSBBW. It seems most of the people that I have known have either been naturally slow gainers after a certain weight is achieved or just kind of level off at some point, unless they aggressively work to keep gaining.

I have never been involved in a situation where someone was in or near the immobility stages, and I am not judging anyone's preference here, just find it interesting. That is not something I personally desire, but enjoy hearing different perspectives.


----------



## notsupposedtobehere

Ffa here. Currently prefer men 250 to 300. Depends on height though.


----------



## Tad

Welcome to posting on Dimensions, NotSupposedToBeHere  Out of curiousity, at what sort of height do you like that size range at?


----------



## notsupposedtobehere

Tad said:


> Welcome to posting on Dimensions, NotSupposedToBeHere  Out of curiousity, at what sort of height do you like that size range at?


Typically around my height (6'0).


----------



## SSBHM

notsupposedtobehere said:


> Typically around my height (6'0).


So at 6-2 370ish wouldn't be too big, right?


----------



## notsupposedtobehere

SSBHM said:


> So at 6-2 370ish wouldn't be too big, right?


Depends on how they carry it, but not really, no.


----------



## fatlover1987

I'd say I like em anywhere between 5'1 and 5'5 and 300lbs or over - it's all about the hips and ass for me.. I like em bottom heavy


----------



## SneezeCheeze

Purely in terms of physical attraction, bigger is better. I do sometimes think about what it would be like to be in a relationship with a woman who were too fat to walk; and I know seeing a woman in the grocery store who’s as wide as the aisle never fails to turn my head. 

In all honesty, I am not sure I could be physically attracted to a conventionally thin woman. But if a girl was just a little chubby and never gained a pound, but made me happy for who she was and felt the same about me, that’d be a happy ending in my book.


----------



## sneakypete379

I just love big women. I really don't care about the weight.


----------



## Jerry Thomas

Well, big women are totally cool and I love all those nice soft round curves, but I also like the idea of thin or normal-sized women who are attracted to fatties.


----------



## Ohio Lady

For me personally I go with a man's personality.. A smile for me goes a long ways.


----------



## tony101

Idk yet i alway wanted to try 350+


----------



## SSBHM

Ohio Lady said:


> For me personally I go with a man's personality.. A smile for me goes a long ways.


I tend to smile more when I am full. lol


----------



## Railroad Man

RedXII said:


> How fat do you like 'em? Simple as that.


================================================
My ex-wife was 340 when I married her. Enough said.


----------



## Fatcules71

Interesting topic and even more fascinating answers and comments. My preferences have changed and evolved over time. There was a time I thought 5'4" and 200 pounds was big enough but as time went by and I embraced my love for the BBW figure, my preferences changed. My desire grew from 200 pounds, to 250 pounds and then 300 was too small. I realized, to my surprise, that I had a strong desire and conviction for more. The real challenge is finding a deep connection with a woman, the kind that is forever, in the SSBBW I desire. I cannot seem to find both; when I think I have found it, sadly the talk of weight loss dominates our relationship. Unfortunately, this has happened time and time again. I wish my desires were not so strong and did not have such a hold over me because I fear I will never find both in the same person. If I could dream for a moment; the perfect size would probably be 5'4" and a happy and satisfied 400 pounds.


----------



## LifelongFA

tony101 said:


> Idk yet i alway wanted to try 350+



Once you go there, you will never be the same! JS....


----------



## Ohio Lady

SSBHM said:


> I tend to smile more when I am full. lol


Anyway I can get a smile I will take it..


----------



## traceg

I like them 350 plus and have an appetite to match


----------



## SSBHM

traceg said:


> I like them 350 plus and have an appetite to match


I think you hit on something that's important to me too. 
Others have mentioned it in one way or another, as well. 
I really do like SSBBW, but they have to really like themselves too - be happy with how they look and feel. So, my ideal woman is a SSBBW that smiles, enjoys life, and isn't worried about gaining or losing weight, but is inclined to indulge with me and has a certain insatiability for life and all good things!
I know I'm very fat, but I think what makes me, me, is that I have a certain insatiability for things - too much food, obviously, but so much more - I just like to really do all things in a big way!


----------



## Austin093

Quite honestly, I like my women range from big or huge (;


----------



## abzu

Anywhere from the mid-100s depending on height, potentially making a woman visibly chubby, which is the point at which I develop a noticeably stronger response, all the way up to somewhere in the 500 pound range. Normally, the human body can't really handle anything above that, either structurally, or in terms of cardio-pulmonary/vascular function. 

In the past I'd assumed that 500 would be too much for a woman to cope with, but thanks to fatter bodies becoming slightly more acceptable to society, and definitely more common and visible, I've seen a number nude models, 18 to 20-something year old women, as heavy as I am (500 pound range) who seemed to handle it surprisingly well, and they looked absolutely fantastic, inspiring nearly instant and substantial erections.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Mr. Jigglesworth said:


> I like your response it's very honest. I notice I am getting to feel that way too, but 20yrs. ago it seemed that the older I got the fatter I wanted them to be. Fortunately I have a fiancee' that I've introduced to the Size-Acceptence Community, and its just surprising how much alike we are discovering as we open up to one another.
> 
> 
> Mr. Jigglesworth


Lies, they were all lies. Discovering each other and opening up, then we got married and she wanted me off any dating sites or social media where I could hang out and socialize with like minded people. It lasted just over 5 yrs. Of jealousy, dirty looks and arguments. We parted friends although i don't know how she can do it as shortly after marrying her I had to stop all contact with ex-wives or gfs even though they were platonic friendships. Good news is I'm single, I'm back here among friends and I still love them in the upper 350's and up, no limits.


----------



## Volt01

Full ssbbw, arm rolls huge belly that covers everything, leg rolls, or a chubby shortstack.


----------



## LouisJoseph57

I like to have them at 600-800lbs+ or more. The more heavier they are the better I love them. They have to be White Female Women only please!!!
And they to be between the ages of 25-45yrs old. They also should big assets and butt, and very, very long hair, and, bigger and fatter every-where else.


----------



## Shotha

I like guys with big bellies. The bigger the better. If I had to give a weight range, I would say about 300 lb to 400 lb. However I'm really interested in size and proportion rather than weight. So, I probably prefer guys with a BMI ranging from 40 to 60. I like a disproportionately big belly on a man, preferably 60 inches or more. I dream of myself and my partner being as big as possible but that is limited in reality by the fact that I wouldn't want either of us to be immobile. It would mean that we couldn't get out and enjoy life. Other issues might persuade me to be flexible with these limits, e.g. an exceptionally nice personality, common interests, etc.


----------



## loopytheone

Mr. Jigglesworth said:


> Lies, they were all lies. Discovering each other and opening up, then we got married and she wanted me off any dating sites or social media where I could hang out and socialize with like minded people. It lasted just over 5 yrs. Of jealousy, dirty looks and arguments. We parted friends although i don't know how she can do it as shortly after marrying her I had to stop all contact with ex-wives or gfs even though they were platonic friendships. Good news is I'm single, I'm back here among friends and I still love them in the upper 350's and up, no limits.



It's wonderful to have you back.


----------



## BigElectricKat

Shotha said:


> I like guys with big bellies. The bigger the better. If I had to give a weight range, I would say about 300 lb to 400 lb. However I'm really interested in size and proportion rather than weight. So, I probably prefer guys with a BMI ranging from 40 to 60. I like a disproportionately big belly on a man, preferably 60 inches or more. I dream of myself and my partner being as big as possible but that is limited in reality by the fact that I wouldn't want either of us to be immobile. It would mean that we couldn't get out and enjoy life. Other issues might persuade me to be flexible with these limits, e.g. an exceptionally nice personality, common interests, etc.


I'm glad that you brought up the notion of being flexible with your desires. Sometime we (people in general) focus on the physical aspects without taking into account other characteristics. Those things are really important. I once dated a woman who was by the standards of the day physically flawless. But she turned out to be rather weird (not in a good way). And the longer I was around her, the weirder it seemed she became. Subsequently, her friend was an adorably plump princess and as nice as she could be. Unfortunately, she was already taken.


----------



## Shotha

BigElectricKat said:


> I'm glad that you brought up the notion of being flexible with your desires. Sometime we (people in general) focus on the physical aspects without taking into account other characteristics. Those things are really important. I once dated a woman who was by the standards of the day physically flawless. But she turned out to be rather weird (not in a good way). And the longer I was around her, the weirder it seemed she became. Subsequently, her friend was an adorably plump princess and as nice as she could be. Unfortunately, she was already taken.



I've noticed that my assessment of a person's character affects how beautiful I think they are. Despite the fact that I only find very fat men attractive, I find a whole range of people, fat and thin, male and female, beautiful. However, I can find a very plain person suddenly becomes beautiful (and sometimes attractive), if I find that they are good-natured. I find that the most handsome and attractive man suddenly looks ugly, if I find that he is not a very nice person.


----------



## John Smith

I don't have any peculiar size preference in mind.


----------



## Tracii

Short stack I have been called that when a group of guys walked by.
I had no idea what it meant.


----------



## Dan DeLeon

I was romantically involved with a woman who was "morbidly obese" (over 300 pounds on a 5'9" frame). My most recent inamorata was a tiny Asian beauty barely over 100 pounds. My incurable taste and indelible preference -- what I swoon over -- crave a "BBW." 

View media item 1949
Yet, there was something about the skinny lass that aroused me. I guess it all depends on the woman. Human sexuality is a funny and tricky conundrum. Ultimately though, I love the feel and weight of a _zaftig_ woman in my arms, and I love the feel and weight of a _zaftig_ woman's arms around me. I "like 'em" big, but I like 'em _mobile_. 400 pound, 500 pound, 600 pound carnival sideshow acts and reality TV "stars" who are not ambulatory do not interest and excite me.


----------



## Volt01

Tracii said:


> Short stack I have been called that when a group of guys walked by.
> I had no idea what it meant.


shortstac k typically means a really thicc woman who is 4ft/3ft with a huge rear end. (i should know because my crush is one and she talks about it all the time)


----------



## DragonFly

Dan DeLeon said:


> I was romantically involved with a woman who was "morbidly obese" (over 300 pounds on a 5'9" frame). My most recent inamorata was a tiny Asian beauty barely over 100 pounds. My incurable taste and indelible preference -- what I swoon over -- crave a "BBW."
> 
> View media item 1949
> Yet, there was something about the skinny lass that aroused me. I guess it all depends on the woman. Human sexuality is a funny and tricky conundrum. Ultimately though, I love the feel and weight of a _zaftig_ woman in my arms, and I love the feel and weight of a _zaftig_ woman's arms around me. I "like 'em" big, but I like 'em _mobile_. 400 pound, 500 pound, 600 pound carnival sideshow acts and reality TV "stars" who are not ambulatory do not interest and excite me.


Just wanted to let you know that referring to all women 400 to 600 pounds as carnival sideshow acts and reality TV Stars is very Offensive. The thread is titled how big do you like them, not at what point do you find someone unattractive. Beside that fact, your casual reference to a group of women as carnival sideshows doesn’t really follow with the atmosphere here at Dimensions.


----------



## Volt01

yeah i like all sizes, but i prefer shortstacks mostly


----------



## goodman4ssbbw

Super-size mine please.


----------



## Volt01

i prefer chubby shortstacks, like huge rear 2-4 ft tall, or huge ssbbws with that small booty and legs.


----------



## man2fatten

Mainly, I like a girl with a big butt. Pear-shaped, fat bottom, baby-got-back, honky-tonk badonkadonk, ... whatever you want to call it, I like big butts. I wouldn't mind if she was also short.


----------



## BouncingBoy

Actual size isn't a factor as long as she's a BBW & happy & confident in herself.She can be as BIG as she wants.My Queen is just that!


----------



## bubba350

Ideally I like shorter round women around 400 lbs. Big enough to be mobile enough, to go out on the town and show off. But it's really the person on the inside that really counts.
If the connection is there the size dosen`t matter. I can always just chub her up enough to be soft and cruvier. But she must be okay with me being fat.


----------



## jimj

I guess I like all different sizes because all the women here are beautiful. But my favorite would be 5' 3" around 350lbs + or -. That would be my once thin now years later perfect wife.


----------



## FleurBleu

Since I came out to myself only recently, I didn't have my first encounter with a BHM until a few weeks ago. 5'6" and 290 lbs. at a pretty equal weight distribution. (Me, I'm 6'1" at 153 lbs.)
I'm totally into him as a person, somthing I can't do without when I'm intimate with a man, so that counts for a lot, but I found short BHMs might be exactly my thing.


----------



## SSBHM

lol, I started reading one of the posts above, by Bouncing Boy, and laughed... I like em actual size... lol

That's a good start really, actual, real women come in all sizes. I think all people can be attractive if they are kind, caring, and try to be nice to others.

OK, that sounded mamby pamby, yeah, I like solid, strong, round, full figured, or simply big gals probably most of all. I can't help it's what my eye is caught by first, but there are also lots of simply pretty, sweet, and caring ladies that deserve attention and love too. Ooops, there I go being mamby pamby again!


----------



## SSBHM

FleurBleu said:


> Since I came out to myself only recently, I didn't have my first encounter with a BHM until a few weeks ago. 5'6" and 290 lbs. at a pretty equal weight distribution. (Me, I'm 6'1" at 153 lbs.)
> I'm totally into him as a person, somthing I can't do without when I'm intimate with a man, so that counts for a lot, but I found short BHMs might be exactly my thing.



I think contrasts like this are fun and good to see. 

I'm sort of competitive so who is bigger, can eat more, might be more of my thing.


----------



## Grizzlybear

As big as she's comfortable being. Just so long as she's got some meat on her bones. Other than that, there's no size limit.


----------



## landshark

My wife is trying to lose weight and has steadily slimmed down from her peak weight last year. She was putting on her pants the other day and pointed out to me that the thighs and butt were as tight as ever but the waist was loosening up. This is one thing I LOVE about when she loses weight: she loses it in her waist and belly faster than her ass, making her ass bigger, relatively speaking. 

Love it.


----------



## Lostonline040

If i can tweak the question a bit, if i could wave a magic wand id have wifey be a good 400 pounds. Thatd be about perfect


----------



## landshark

Lostonline040 said:


> If i can tweak the question a bit, if i could wave a magic wand id have wifey be a good 400 pounds. Thatd be about perfect



Does she know this? If so how does she feel about it?


----------



## Lostonline040

happily_married said:


> Does she know this? If so how does she feel about it?


She does but her stance right now is 'not trying to gain, but if it happens it happens' but honestly neither of us *really* want her that big. We're only getting older and want to improve (and eventually maintain) her mobility and flexibility

Still though, a guy can dream


----------



## landshark

Lostonline040 said:


> She does but her stance right now is 'not trying to gain, but if it happens it happens' but honestly neither of us *really* want her that big. We're only getting older and want to improve (and eventually maintain) her mobility and flexibility
> 
> Still though, a guy can dream



I’m always curious because it’s always potentially shaky ground when a guy wants his partner to change something about her body. Usually this dynamic presents in the form of guys wishing their wives would lose weight but in theory it can be just as hurtful if he wants her to gain weight. Either way he’s saying he wishes she was something different than she actually is. But it sounds like you and your wife have discussed it reasonably enough it’s not a problem for you. That’s good.


----------



## mamyers

I like them very curvy and at least 260 pounds. 
If I may fantasize a bit though my Dream woman would be about 40 years old,
long thick black hair 5'7 dark eyes big on top but wider in the hips. Heavy upper arms
elbow dimples and chubby hands. About 285 pounds before dinner. A Dark Haired Lovely
who enjoys eating and won't pass on the desert menu. Aah, Bliss.


----------



## Volt01

my dream woman is a huge apple shaped native american woman with a small butt and small legs, about 20-21, shorter than me about 4 feet tall.


----------



## TheNowhereMan

My wife is about 400 and 5'6


----------



## Strech11

Depends on the woman. Some women wear their weight better then others.. and how you carry yourself. I’m strictly attracted to plus size. It’s all about confidence to me.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

No size limit as long as they are happy with themselves


----------



## HUGEisElegant

I guess it somewhat depends on her height and where she carries her weight, but I guess it could be anywhere from roughly 200 to well, the sky is the limit. Ultimately, it comes down to whatever she feels most comfortable with, as well as health factors. There are health concerns with being at an upper extreme weight, but I cannot deny I have an attraction to very large women of that size as well. But for me, it's always health first and whatever _she_ feels is best for herself. Attractions are one thing, but health and happiness are another. It's a bit of a sliding scale so to speak, but I have a very wide range of weights I find attractive, so it's all good.


----------



## goodman4ssbbw

Bottom-heavy and super-sized.


----------



## nycgent

*Goofy*Girl* said:


> LOL, thank you for sharing that with us.
> 
> 
> 
> The only main preference I have is that he isn't a skeleton. Seriously, at 5'10" & 552 lbs., I'd crush him. I guess I prefer normal weight to a little overweight, it depends on height.
> 
> However, In the past I have dated a couple of very obese men and I have to say it's very difficult to make out with someone who has a huge belly and/or is obese when you are obese as well.
> 
> As far as height is concerned, I have no preference. I've dated men from 5'4" to 6'2" - it doesn't matter to me. The two shorter guys did seem to have a complex about their height, though. One didn't like it when I wore heels.
> 
> Anyway, I haven't really gone after guys much. I'm way too fearful of rejection to ask any of them out or initiate anything, so I just let them come to me. And oddly enough, the really fit and body-builder types are the ones I seem to attract the most. Weird.


Hi .. Do you ever come online?


----------

